# Ask an American



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Anything and everything inquiring minds want to know


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Do you find british comedies funny?

Lol don't know why I thought of that.


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

Sitting here in the UK it seems in some parts of the States there is a obsession in owning a gun. Is this the case, and if so...why?


----------



## DogLover123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Why are commercial breaks so long and often

We love America, have been many many times and love watching TV programmes between commercials


----------



## eiretzu (Apr 20, 2013)

Just wondering is it hot and sunny in Southern America in December? We watched a film last night that I thought was based there and it was sunny around Christmas time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

Where would you recommend in the US for a Brit to visit and why?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

what time is it there, are you asleep,?

are the government back at work yet


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Do you find british comedies funny?
> 
> Lol don't know why I thought of that.


Love Monty Python, what other British comedies are there?


----------



## DogLover123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Love Monty Python, what other British comedies are there?


List of British Comedies - British Comedy Guide


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Do you think all us English people speak like the queen and drink tea ? :lol:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Do you like blue cheese?


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

What are the top TV shows at the moment.

We get a lot of American TV shows over here,but I've often wondered if we are getting the best or just the cheapest to buy.

Whichever it is most of them are 10 times better than our home produced TV.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Roger Downes said:


> Sitting here in the UK it seems in some parts of the States there is a obsession in owning a gun. Is this the case, and if so...why?


Ohhh, yes Americans are very protective of their right to have a gun.

It has to do with the second amendment to the US Constitution which gives Americans the right to own and bear arms.

Some take this literally and also take it a few steps beyond to mean they are *entitled *to a gun and can take guns everywhere they go. The wild west mentality prevails in some areas of the US as well.

I own a shotgun because I live in a remote mountainous area. I have it primarily in the event a rabid or injured animal would have to be put out of it's misery. There have been two attempted bear break ins - thankfully I didn't need a gun to scare him off. If Sasquatch decides to come around I might need it though.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

DogLover123 said:


> Why are commercial breaks so long and often
> 
> We love America, have been many many times and love watching TV programmes between commercials


Because someones got to pay for the program! That's what TIVO is for.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

eiretzu said:


> Just wondering is it hot and sunny in Southern America in December? We watched a film last night that I thought was based there and it was sunny around Christmas time.


It depends on where you are in the South. I lived in Louisiana and it was usually warm and sunny around Christmas.

The Southwestern states like Texas, Arizona, Nevada and California are usually warm and sunny year round but it can snow there as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

SwitchIP i used many years ago in Firefox to allow me onto US only sites from the UK...


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Highly amusing to see someone somehow delete a post?


Yeah, first post from someone who's been stalking my visitor page. :laugh: I am flattered.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

They got their wish a short visit....


----------



## eiretzu (Apr 20, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> It depends on where you are in the South. I lived in Louisiana and it was usually warm and sunny around Christmas.
> 
> The Southwestern states like Texas, Arizona, Nevada and California are usually warm and sunny year round but it can snow there as well.


Thanks for your reply - interesting. Think the town was called Gatlin in the film I thought it was probably made up. The film was called Beautiful Creatures and was better than I thought it would be.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Why do American football players feel the need to wear so much body armour??
I'm from Wales and am a passionate rugby union fan, our lads don't need all that stuff and they frequently play the All Blacks and that's as hard as it gets???????????


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> Yeah, first post from someone who's been stalking my visitor page. :laugh:


The internet's a b*gga for people crawling out of the woodwork, if people have a problem, I wish they'd come out and just say it. Not just try and be all mysterious.


----------



## DogLover123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Because someones got to pay for the program! That's what TIVO is for.


But they are sooooooooooo long winded:laugh: The program makers must be loaded


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

hey no fair I can't get to page 3 quick post to page 4 please....


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Why does Aluminium get pronounced alum-in-um?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Julesky said:


> Why does Aluminium get pronounced alum-in-um?


Ooooooh, that's a good one!!


----------



## DogLover123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Julesky said:


> Why does Aluminium get pronounced alum-in-um?


And herbs are pronounced hurbs, or at least Diners, Drive Ins & Dives sound like they do. I love the American accent.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

jon bda said:


> Where would you recommend in the US for a Brit to visit and why?


Well I'm partial to Colorado but it depends on what you're looking for. Colorado is know for it's breathtaking scenery and mountains, but you can drive to the southern part of the state in the winter where it's more like a dessert.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Wondered if it is spelled without the other, 'i' ?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Wasn't planning on this being a full time job! Where's all the other Americans? Can ya pitch in?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> Wasn't planning on this being a full time job! Where's all the other Americans? Can ya pitch in?


Multiquote damn you!!!!! (going for a Charlton Heston type dramatic theme there)


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> what time is it there, are you asleep,?
> 
> are the government back at work yet


Yes I am asleep! :laugh:

It's 2:33 pm Mountain Standard Time.

The government did go back to work - well if work is what you call what they do.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Well now I can get to page 3, computer glitch or operator stupidity....I'm Canadian but we go with most of the American way of things ie TV, Driving, Guns not quite the same as the USA though....


----------



## eiretzu (Apr 20, 2013)

Was it you that had a big rat in your shed and if so did you get rid of it?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Do you think all us English people speak like the queen and drink tea ? :lol:


Yes  Don't you? :laugh:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Do you like blue cheese?


Love it! Especially Gorgonzola  We even have our own Amish blue.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> Yes  Don't you? :laugh:


I am the queen, I just have long legged retrieving corgis


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> Yes  Don't you? :laugh:


I do .......


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

cravensmum said:


> What are the top TV shows at the moment.
> 
> We get a lot of American TV shows over here,but I've often wondered if we are getting the best or just the cheapest to buy.
> 
> Whichever it is most of them are 10 times better than our home produced TV.


I dunno, don't watch it. Ask another American :lol:


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Most Popular TV Shows - TV.com


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

What do you think of Health Care in the US, in Canada ours is similar but different than the UK health care system...Each Province has its own health care system some with a small cost one for single and one for family..You also get private health care coverage for prescriptions, glasses and dental which you pay extra for. If your on any kind of aid health care, prescriptions etc are free, glasses to a maximum amount, dental free for kids extensive work needs approval first, adults it varies.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> The internet's a b*gga for people crawling out of the woodwork, if people have a problem, I wish they'd come out and just say it. Not just try and be all mysterious.


I thought something was up with them when they were on my visitor page lurking every day for the past week or so without ever posting. Needless to say they won't be getting an invite to the Right Arse Club even tho they now qualify. :laugh:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

meant to Thank you all for behaving on page 3...lol


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

springerpete said:


> Why do American football players feel the need to wear so much body armour??
> I'm from Wales and am a passionate rugby union fan, our lads don't need all that stuff and they frequently play the All Blacks and that's as hard as it gets???????????


I dunno, to make them look bigger? We Americans do like things super sized you know. 

Do your Rugby players party as hard as ours?


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Why do baseball players look more like darts players than athletes ^^

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Why has the U.S. imported Jeremy Kyle, don't you have enough home grown rubbish to fill daytime T.V.????


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> I dunno, to make them look bigger? We Americans do like things super sized you know.
> 
> Do your Rugby players party as hard as ours?


Oh yes....


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Do you watch jeremy kyle?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

DogLover123 said:


> List of British Comedies - British Comedy Guide


hey we are asking the questions around here


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

springerpete said:


> Why has the U.S. imported Jeremy Kyle, don't you have enough home grown rubbish to fill daytime T.V.????


no way..you beat me to it.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

springerpete said:


> Why has the U.S. imported Jeremy Kyle, don't you have enough home grown rubbish to fill daytime T.V.????


shhhh they might send him jack!!

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> I dunno, to make them look bigger? We Americans do like things super sized you know.
> 
> Do your Rugby players party as hard as ours?


Oh yes, have you never seen a rugby match?

Edited to add, google Ben Cohen, he's on a TV programme over here at the moment called Strictly Come Dancing, you will not be disappointed!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

DogLover123 said:


> But they are sooooooooooo long winded:laugh: The program makers must be loaded


The Superbowl commercials cost an average of $4,000,000 (that's 6 zeros!) for 30 seconds of time.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Whats the official term for a group of baboons as I think it explains a lot


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Julesky said:


> Why does Aluminium get pronounced alum-in-um?


That is a good question!


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> Do you watch jeremy kyle?


I've caught glimpses whilst channel hopping. Too many minutes causes me to lose the will to live.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> I thought something was up with them when they were on my visitor page lurking every day for the past week or so without ever posting. Needless to say they won't be getting an invite to the Right Arse Club even tho they now qualify. :laugh:


I wouldn't even notice if any one was lurking!

I would love to know more about where you live, am I right you are out in the wilds?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

springerpete said:


> I've caught glimpses whilst channel hopping. Too many minutes causes me to lose the will to live.


Uhhh huh 

Channel hopping when you could have been training for 'dog on a log' photographs, I think that says it all!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Goblin said:


> Whats the official term for a group of baboons as I think it explains a lot


Congress? :laugh:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

cravensmum said:


> What are the top TV shows at the moment.
> 
> We get a lot of American TV shows over here,but I've often wondered if we are getting the best or just the cheapest to buy.
> 
> Whichever it is most of them are 10 times better than our home produced TV.


We get Lizard Lick Towing here,which has got to be the biggest load of American junk ever screened.It's so awful it's compulsive viewing.

A team of car repossession merchants who are forever brawling but never ever get a bloody nose...the majority of the dialogue consists of 'Yo all' 'Man' and 'Sure nuff'...The only thing I've seen staged and set up worse from your shores is American wrestling.

*When are you going to sell us some good stuff?*


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

if trousers are called pants what are pants called? 
why do you call rugby football - what do you call football?
eta - when I went on holiday to florida the portions weren't as huge as the tv makes out - they were just the same as ours, are the portions usually as big as the tv makes out or is that just to trick us over?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

DogLover123 said:


> And herbs are pronounced hurbs, or at least Diners, Drive Ins & Dives sound like they do. I love the American accent.


Some even call 'em urbs


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Uhhh huh
> 
> Channel hopping when you could have been training for 'dog on a log' photographs, I think that says it all!


Damn. You caught me out........


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Multiquote damn you!!!!! (going for a Charlton Heston type dramatic theme there)


First I need to learn how, but I'm hoping to be proficient by page 5


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

springerpete said:


> Damn. You caught me out........


I don't miss a trick, except possibly the postman, when I'm waiting for a parcel that I really, really want, but otherwise, nothing gets past me!!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

grumpy goby said:


> shhhh they might send him jack!!
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


who's jack?

and what happened on page 3 , nothing like The Sun i hope?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

eiretzu said:


> Was it you that had a big rat in your shed and if so did you get rid of it?


Yup, that is me. I decided to live trap him, need to pick up the traps. When he's captured I'll post his mugshot on my rat thread.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> Some even call 'em urbs





springerpete said:


> Damn. You caught me out........





Toby Tyler said:


> First I need to learn how, but I'm hoping to be proficient by page 5


TT to multi quote go to the paper with the eyes right beside the quote button. do that on all the posts until the last one you wish to quote and then use the quote button.... as I have done here...


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

One for the American members of the forum.. Re. Football. Wales have the Autumn internationals starting next week, if possible try and watch. you may not see players partying hard, but you will see players playing hard.....


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

now try it......


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> Some even call 'em urbs


While we're at it, why is oregano pronounced oraygarno?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

redroses2106 said:


> if trousers are called pants what are pants called?
> why do you call rugby football - what do you call football?
> eta - when I went on holiday to florida the portions weren't as huge as the tv makes out - they were just the same as ours, are the portions usually as big as the tv makes out or is that just to trick us over?


Football is soccer. I don't know where you eat in the UK but in Florida they gave us portions big enough for four people. Perhaps they have mellowed since my last visit and realise that the English just do not eat that much.

I want to know why they put the road sign right next to the exit so you don't have time to indicate, move over or even take the turn. That's how I got lost in Los Angeles at 4 o'clock in the morning.

Also why do you spell everything wrong? Why do you leave out the u on every word that should have one? Why do you spell words like centre with the r and e the wrong way round?

Oh, and why do you drive on the wrong side of the road?:drool:


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> I thought something was up with them when they were on my visitor page lurking every day for the past week or so without ever posting. Needless to say they won't be getting an invite to the Right Arse Club even tho they now qualify. :laugh:


Think I can guess who.

TT, have you ever visited England and do you speak Spanish? And why do Americans love the Irish so much?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> First I need to learn how, but I'm hoping to be proficient by page 5


The multi quote button is right next to the quote button, click on that, until you want to finally answer, and then click on the quote button


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

do you think you will ever be in a cover band called The Colorado Beatle's? 

and is Kenny still alive?


----------



## DogLover123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Oh another question! Why can't you buy a 'small' bag of crisps in Walmart?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

DogLover123 said:


> Oh another question! Why can't you buy a 'small' bag of crisps in Walmart?


I think you mean chips!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

You have potato skins in some of your restaurants.

We call them peelings.  they go in the bin.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Why is adventure time stuff only available in USA :sad:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

canuckjill said:


> What do you think of Health Care in the US, in Canada ours is similar but different than the UK health care system...Each Province has its own health care system some with a small cost one for single and one for family..You also get private health care coverage for prescriptions, glasses and dental which you pay extra for. If your on any kind of aid health care, prescriptions etc are free, glasses to a maximum amount, dental free for kids extensive work needs approval first, adults it varies.


That's a really good question. Right now I think it sucks. :thumbdown: I am one of the millions of Americans without any health insurance. Being self employed I simply can't afford it. If I get sick I pay 100% out of pocket. If something catastrophic were to happen, I'd be screwed.

I'm still too young to qualify for Medicare, our government program for the old, and not poor _enough _to qualify for Medicaid, the government program for the poorest of the poor.

On the other end of the spectrum when I was working for corporate America my insurance plan covered everything from eye glasses to orthodontia. Why it was so hard to leave the golden handcuffs.

I'm not sure yet how the new health care exchanges that are being set up under Obama's Affordable Health Care Act will affect me. I'm waiting for the glitches to be worked out before I enroll. I'm expecting to pay around $200/month for very basic coverage.

It will soon be mandatory for Americans to carry health insurance as a result of "Obamacare".


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Ohhh, yes Americans are very protective of their right to have a gun.
> 
> *It has to do with the second amendment to the US Constitution which gives Americans the right to own and bear arms. *
> 
> ...


Um - maybe arming the bears isn't such a good idea after al . . .


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> That's a really good question. Right now I think it sucks. :thumbdown: I am one of the millions of Americans without any health insurance. Being self employed I simply can't afford it. If I get sick I pay 100% out of pocket. If something catastrophic were to happen, I'd be screwed.
> 
> I'm still too young to qualify for Medicare, our government program for the old, and not poor _enough _to qualify for Medicaid, the government program for the poorest of the poor.
> 
> ...


Do you get the same [email protected] holidays as in Canada? I know my Aunt used to only get ten days, and yet in the UK, we get 24 days, plus 8 bank holidays, a huge bonus for her when she came back to live in the UK.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

poohdog said:


> You have potato skins in some of your restaurants.
> 
> We call them peelings.  they go in the bin.


When I was a girl they use to go in the pig! Not allowed to do that now - all that swill gets wasted.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Wasn't planning on this being a full time job! Where's all the other Americans? Can ya pitch in?


Thats what you get for being Mrs. Independent American and not letting me know what you were up to 

Besides, I dont know how much I count as an American. My American parents raised me overseas and at one point I went to a British School (not in Britain though). Hows that for confusing a poor impressionable child? From the British school I went to an American high school, havent been able to spell since 

Okay, give me a second, let me see what I can do here!


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Listening to Nicole whatsherface on the X Factor cracks me up with her Americanisms mainly the word SPUNKY. Over hear in the UK Spunk is a slang name for semen.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

grumpy goby said:


> Why do baseball players look more like darts players than athletes ^^
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


I dunno, ask Cinnamontoast. She's more versed in it than I am. :laugh:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

canuckjill said:


> TT to multi quote go to the paper with the eyes right beside the quote button. do that on all the posts until the last one you wish to quote and then use the quote button.... as I have done here...





springerpete said:


> One for the American members of the forum.. Re. Football. Wales have the Autumn internationals starting next week, if possible try and watch. you may not see players partying hard, but you will see players playing hard.....





canuckjill said:


> now try it......





Sleeping_Lion said:


> While we're at it, why is oregano pronounced oraygarno?





newfiesmum said:


> Football is soccer. I don't know where you eat in the UK but in Florida they gave us portions big enough for four people. Perhaps they have mellowed since my last visit and realise that the English just do not eat that much.
> 
> I want to know why they put the road sign right next to the exit so you don't have time to indicate, move over or even take the turn. That's how I got lost in Los Angeles at 4 o'clock in the morning.
> 
> ...


Just trying the multi-quote out, so please don't expect this post to make sense Hey - it's great, isn't it?:thumbsup:


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Based entirely on my memories of my exchange student friends at university (and they are good memories) would you like me to say:
Bloody hell;
Bugger off;
Arse;
K'nell
In a northern British accent?
Mine Liverpool/Lancashire, but it turned out anywhere from Scotland to Nottingham would be equally as entertaining.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> That's a really good question. Right now I think it sucks. :thumbdown: I am one of the millions of Americans without any health insurance. Being self employed I simply can't afford it. If I get sick I pay 100% out of pocket. If something catastrophic were to happen, I'd be screwed.
> 
> I'm still too young to qualify for Medicare, our government program for the old, and not poor _enough _to qualify for Medicaid, the government program for the poorest of the poor.
> 
> ...


our basic in Alberta was 88 $ a month covers specialists etc when GP requires and all surgery and hospital care. The 88 has been waived for the last several years as we had extra $ in the provincial account, new premier is deleting that though so will have to start paying again soon...bah humbug. If you are low income cost is waived


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

*Please Pause for a Commercial Break​*


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> *Please Pause for a Commercial Break​*


You mean an advert break?


----------



## eiretzu (Apr 20, 2013)

I could probably answer your question about the Irish Cinnamon. The reason I believe is that quite a lot of American's have Irish roots or descendants depending on where you go. So City's like Boston and New York will have quite a few Irish there. Also you get quite a few Irish bars in America. And also possibly because we are quite a friendly, easy-going and hospitable race.

But of course the American's on here may have different views.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Anything and everything inquiring minds want to know


How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood? :sneaky2:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Do you find british comedies funny?
> 
> Lol don't know why I thought of that.


YES!! Monty Python is just classic, Benny Hill is beyond stupid but I still laugh. I automatically mistrust Americans who don't "get" British humor 



jon bda said:


> Where would you recommend in the US for a Brit to visit and why?


 Ooh! Good one. I don't know really. One thing about America is that it is SO vast that you really can get pretty much anything you want. Oceans, mountains, deserts, forests... we have it all. Historical, commercial, small & quaint, huge and obnoxious? We have that. Hugely populated, drive for hours and never see another human? Yep, got that too. I've been fortunate enough to travel a lot across the US, and if nothing else, this country is vast and varied.



Julesky said:


> Why does Aluminium get pronounced alum-in-um?


IDK!   I STILL pronounce it alum*I*nium and get weird looks. The other way just won't roll off my tongue.



we love bsh's said:


> Do you watch jeremy kyle?


I'm a werido American who doesn't watch TV on purpose. If I'm at someone's house and it's on I do, but we are one of the few homes in the US that has only one TV, and that one is for movie night, right now it's off  So... I don't know who Jeremy Kyle is 



redroses2106 said:


> if trousers are called pants what are pants called? Aren't pants pants? We do have trouser jeans though
> why do you call rugby football - what do you call football? soccer!
> eta - when I went on holiday to florida the portions weren't as huge as the tv makes out - they were just the same as ours, are the portions usually as big as the tv makes out or is that just to trick us over?





DogLover123 said:


> Oh another question! Why can't you buy a 'small' bag of crisps in Walmart?


You can, you just have to buy a multipack LOL! Try Target - the upscale Walmart - even though both sell everything made in China.


----------



## DogLover123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I think you mean chips!


You're right, chips is the correct term. I'm being all English:laugh:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Okay, give me a second, let me see what I can do here!


Phew! It's about time you showed up. You deal with the nosey lot :laugh: I'm off to the dump and grocery store before the dump closes for 2 days.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Phew! It's about time you showed up. You deal with the nosey lot :laugh: I'm off to the dump and grocery store before the dump closes for 2 days.


I think the dump is called something else, cant remember what though!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

ouesi said:


> I think the dump is called something else, cant remember what though!


Oooh, a dump is something else entirely over here


----------



## DogLover123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> *Please Pause for a Commercial Break​*


:laugh::laugh:

See you tomorrow - they last for ages:laugh::laugh:


----------



## DogLover123 (Aug 25, 2012)

I was unfortunate enough to need hospital treatment whilst in the USA and my bill came to $10,000. Thank the lord for travel insurance!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Oooh, a dump is something else entirely over here


I call it the dump, OH calls it the skip, and my mum calls it the tip; although I think we're all supposed to call it the Household Waste recycling centre


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

Okay, guns. Guns gets a post all its own 

Our second amendment protects our right to bear arms. Back in the day it was a right that was instrumental in allowing us to gain independence from the king. 
Honestly, in a country as vast as ours, especially in the more remote areas, having a gun of some sort still really is a bit of a requirement. If youre on a remote ranch and need to put a large animal out of his/her misery quickly, nothing more humane than a gun. If like me, you live in a remote area and some rabid animal shows up, nothing beats a shotgun. 

However, like all things, we Americans like to take it OTT on the one side, and then they glom on to the right without attending to the responsibility side. 

I dont think we need to get rid of guns, but we do need to be a hell of a lot smarter about them.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

this is getting creepy now, i know its halloween but..............................:yikes: it's like the twillight zone, another dimension:sad: where all all the baps and scones and biscuits and flats,...........im tired


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> this is getting creepy now, i know its halloween but..............................:yikes: it's light the twillight zone, another dimension:sad:


Two threads... its okay... Newfiesmum started one on food, and TobyTyler started one on anything and everything


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

thank-you, cool, phew , its just it was like de-ja-vu aswell , the bap/scone thing, and then i couldnt find all the other questions:thumbsup:


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> I dunno, ask Cinnamontoast. She's more versed in it than I am. :laugh:


What?! Cos I've been to 2 games there, ever? Um, it's cos they do booger all but stand round praying that they won't have to run much (they don't, cos theres lots of strikes) and the food there is served in ridiculous huge portions. Probably.



eiretzu said:


> I could probably answer your question about the Irish Cinnamon. The reason I believe is that quite a lot of American's have Irish roots or descendants depending on where you go. So City's like Boston and New York will have quite a few Irish there. Also you get quite a few Irish bars in America. And also possibly because we are quite a friendly, easy-going and hospitable race.
> 
> But of course the American's on here may have different views.


How I laughed when a guy I met told me he was 38th generation Irish! I was like 'Yeah? Fabulous!' Didn't want to spoil his delight by telling him my mum's family are from Kerry  He even had an Irish t shirt on!! Bless!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

cinnamontoast said:


> How I laughed when a guy I met told me he was 38th generation Irish! I was like 'Yeah? Fabulous!' Didn't want to spoil his delight by telling him my mum's family are from Kerry  He even had an Irish t shirt on!! Bless!


We were chatting to a guy while we were over there who had a celtic tattoo (the team) because his great great grandfather was Irish  didn't have the heart to tell him otherwise :laugh:


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

springerpete said:


> One for the American members of the forum.. Re. Football. Wales have the Autumn internationals starting next week, if possible try and watch. you may not see players partying hard, but you will see players playing hard.....


My heart still stalls when I remember the day I served Will Carling with his dinner in my restaurant...and a few days later standing in Cardiff Arms Park listening to singing/cheering was awesome...a good week!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

eiretzu said:


> Just wondering is it hot and sunny in Southern America in December? We watched a film last night that I thought was based there and it was sunny around Christmas time.


Again the vastness of the country comes in 
Parts of the south stay warm year-round. Florida, Southern California, the border states. Were currently in South Carolina, and though well have some cold, even snow at times, its not unheard of to be in short sleeves around Christmas time. Our summer season is LONG. We had a few chilly days last week, and the kids are putting on a jacket in the morning, but so far, were still basically in short sleeves and sandals.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

When I lived in Cardiff, I was out celebrating some rugby thing or other and the Samoan team came into the ladies while I was there! Heart attack city! Fabulous!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

cinnamontoast said:


> When I lived in Cardiff, I was out celebrating some rugby thing or other and the Samoan team came into the ladies while I was there! Heart attack city! Fabulous!


:scared: the whole team followed you into the toilet?!!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

They didn't follow me, they just went in, looked round, went out again!! Halcyon days of Five Nations and lots of French mates staying over.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Arizona is deserted by its residents in summer. They all go off to the coast, stupid English tourists then get half price hotels!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Do you watch jeremy kyle?


No, I don't watch TV and have no idea who he even is  Isn't he like Jerry Springer?



redroses2106 said:


> 1. if trousers are called pants what are pants called?
> 2. why do you call rugby football - what do you call football?
> 3. eta - when I went on holiday to florida the portions weren't as huge as the tv makes out - they were just the same as ours, are the portions usually as big as the tv makes out or is that just to trick us over?


1. Pants 
2. We call rugby rugby and football football. It ain't us that calls rugby football. 
3. No, they figured out you were British and downsized your portions :sneaky2:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

poohdog said:


> We get Lizard Lick Towing here,which has got to be the biggest load of American junk ever screened.It's so awful it's compulsive viewing.
> 
> A team of car repossession merchants who are forever brawling but never ever get a bloody nose...the majority of the dialogue consists of 'Yo all' 'Man' and 'Sure nuff'...The only thing I've seen staged and set up worse from your shores is American wrestling.
> 
> *When are you going to sell us some good stuff?*


That sounds awful. I've stopped watching TV. All it is here are reality shows, which are far cheaper to make than real entertainment. Frankly I blame TV for the dumbing of America. Be thankful. 



canuckjill said:


> now try it......


YAY!



Sleeping_Lion said:


> While we're at it, why is oregano pronounced oraygarno?


Only ******** pronounce it that way y'all. 



newfiesmum said:


> Football is soccer. I don't know where you eat in the UK but in Florida they gave us portions big enough for four people. Perhaps they have mellowed since my last visit and realise that the English just do not eat that much.
> 
> I want to know why they put the road sign right next to the exit so you don't have time to indicate, move over or even take the turn. That's how I got lost in Los Angeles at 4 o'clock in the morning.
> 
> ...


Because we can :001_tt2:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I can try to help since I'm a british born person living in the states :lol:

There is rugby here in Colorado, i'm actually living in a place known as Rugbytown  i've seen 2 matches here which were actually my first time watching a rugby match despite born and raised in the UK.

Pants are underwear/boxers etc 

erm what else, I dunno :lol:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Guess icne i'm bored i'll do some american vs british terms

Trainers-Tennis shoes, no one calls them sneakers like I was told as a child  people gave me weird looks when I asked for some 

Bah-zil-Bay-zil (Basil)

Trolley-Shopping cart

Cinema-Theatre

Chips-Fries

Crisps-Chips

Trousers-Pants

Pants-Underwear

and I got bored and found this
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/us/words/british-and-american-terms

lol

For the americans this might be fun
The Best of British - The American's guide to speaking British...


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> Think I can guess who.
> 
> TT, have you ever visited England and do you speak Spanish? And why do Americans love the Irish so much?


No, hope to some day. Speak just a bit of Spanish, no where near fluent. I think it's because there were a lot of Irish immigrants, my great-grandmother being one of them.



lostbear said:


> Um - maybe arming the bears isn't such a good idea after al . . .


:yikes: They already know what refrigerators are, what next?



Sleeping_Lion said:


> Do you get the same [email protected] holidays as in Canada? I know my Aunt used to only get ten days, and yet in the UK, we get 24 days, plus 8 bank holidays, a huge bonus for her when she came back to live in the UK.


Most jobs only get a one week vacation, what you call holidays, 2 weeks if you've been there awhile. Then there are the holidays of New Year's Day, Memorial Day, Independence Day, Labor Day, Thanksgiving and Christmas. I believe they are like your 'Bank Holidays'?



myshkin said:


> Based entirely on my memories of my exchange student friends at university (and they are good memories) would you like me to say:
> Bloody hell;
> Bugger off;
> *Right Arse;*
> ...


:lol:



eiretzu said:


> I could probably answer your question about the Irish Cinnamon. The reason I believe is that quite a lot of American's have Irish roots or descendants depending on where you go. So City's like Boston and New York will have quite a few Irish there. Also you get quite a few Irish bars in America. * And also possibly because we are quite a friendly, easy-going and hospitable race.*


^^^ This 



CavalierOwner said:


> How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood? :sneaky2:


I dunno, how much wood_ would _a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood? :laugh:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

chuck loads- i mean truck loads or fruck knows


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> *Arizona is deserted by its residents in summer. *They all go off to the coast, ] stupid English tourists then get half price hotels!


Um, maybe because it gets like 125+ Fahrenheit in Arizona in the summer? :yikes:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> Um, maybe because it gets like 125+ Fahrenheit in Arizona in the summer? :yikes:


Fck that sht, seriously 100f was too hot for me.

I for one am looking forward to the snow, the caps are already covered 








I had a better photo but my camera/card was being weird and cut half of it off  this was taken the other day.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

phew:sad:.............


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> phew:sad:.............


Now I get to ask. Why are you still up young lady? Isn't it after 3:30 am? I believe you are 6 hours ahead but not sure with the time change.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> Now I get to ask. Why are you still up young lady? Isn't it after 3:30 am? I believe you are 6 hours ahead but not sure with the time change.


I think it's 6 hours right now but tomorrow it'll be 7.

















Kinda fixed 'em, this was taken today :thumbsup:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Two threads... its okay... Newfiesmum started one on food, and TobyTyler started one on anything and everything


Newfiesmum started a thread asking a question on condos vs apartments, which evolved to food. So I started this to cover any and all questions.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Why's it so damn windy?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Flamingoes said:


> Why's it so damn windy?


and mighty pretty?
chicago


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> and mighty pretty?
> chicago


:lol: :lol:

xxxxx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Now I get to ask.  Why are you still up young lady? Isn't it after 3:30 am? I believe you are 6 hours ahead but not sure with the time change.


yes mam, it is, but was very naughty and slept late so now up late and on and on, no i did have a curfew but then the clocks went back and i got muddled ,oh enough excuses , i love this place
oww feeling it now though


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> yes mam, it is, but was very naughty and slept late so now up late and on and on, no i did have a curfew but then the clocks went back and i got muddled ,oh enough excuses , i love this place
> oww feeling it now though


Well you can't be going to bed now :yikes: I like you being about :yikes:

Lovely thread, TT xx


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

SpringerHusky said:


> Fck that sht, seriously 100f was too hot for me.
> 
> I for one am looking forward to the snow, the caps are already covered
> 
> ...


There's already snow here. A few inches. I am just on the other side of that far right mountain on the top of the range! I recognize it from the saddle back shape. When I used to have to travel for work, I could see it on the road from the airport.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> There's already snow here. A few inches. I am just on the other side of that far right mountain on the top of the range! I recognize it from the saddle back shape. When I used to have to travel for work, I could see it on the road from the airport.


You lot do know america is a fiction of the imagination though, right? You don't live there, you live in Jersey.

Weirdos :thumbdown:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

flamingoes you crack me up

well im gonna love you's and leave you's with this wee ditty from Calamity jane - Doris day sings , great film

I just blew in from the windy city
The windy city is mighty pretty
But they ain't got what we got, no sirree
They've got shacks up to seven stories
Never see any Morning Glory's
But a step from our doorway
We got 'em for free
They've got those minstrel shows
Pretty ladies in the big chateau's
Private lawns, public parks
For the sake of civic virtue
They've got fountains there that squirt you
I just blew in from the windy city
The windy city is mighty pretty
But they ain't got what we got
I'm tellin' ya, boys
We got more life in Deadwood City
Than in all of Illinois
You should-a seen me a-windo' shoppin'
A-windo' shoppin' with eyes a-poppin'
At the sights that you see there, yes sirree
Press a bell and a moment later
Up you go in an elevator
Just as fast as a polecat a-climbin' a tree
I heard claim hundreds came
To a thing they call a baseball game
Cigar stores, revolving doors
They got new inventions coming
'Stead of outdoor, indoor plumbing
I just blew in from the windy city
The windy city is mighty pretty
But they ain't got what we got
I'm tellin' ya, boys
I ain't a-swappin' half of Deadwood
For the whole of Illinois


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> There's already snow here. A few inches. I am just on the other side of that far right mountain on the top of the range! I recognize it from the saddle back shape. When I used to have to travel for work, I could see it on the road from the airport.


Very cool :thumbsup:

There's been a bit here and there but for the most part it's not settled 

I'll be off up to elk meadow dog park in about 2 weeks and hope there's some snow there  I want my snow fix again lol


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> flamingoes you crack me up
> 
> well im gonna love you's and leave you's with this wee ditty from Calamity jane - Doris day sings , great film
> 
> ...


Fact :lol:

And I love these threads; op doesn't mind where it wanders as it will wander back eventually; awesome and just what I needed :lol: xxxx


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

SpringerHusky said:


> Very cool :thumbsup:
> 
> There's been a bit here and there but for the most part it's not settled
> 
> I'll be off up to elk meadow dog park in about 2 weeks and hope there's some snow there  I want my snow fix again lol


Elk meadow in Evergreen? That is on your side of the same Mountain at the very base.


----------



## K9Steve (Oct 5, 2012)

Hanwombat said:


> Do you find british comedies funny?


Yes



Roger Downes said:


> Sitting here in the UK it seems in some parts of the States there is a obsession in owning a gun. Is this the case, and if so...why?


Because we have the right to protect ourselves, our families, and our property, and don't forget, we love to hunt wild game for food.



DogLover123 said:


> Why are commercial breaks so long and often
> 
> We love America, have been many many times and love watching TV programmes between commercials


Why, thank you!  Unfortunately, we Americans think the commercials are getting too long and getting stupider by the moment. However, these sponsors pay for these shows to be aired as we don't have a television tax. Americans HATE taxes, or at least, paying them!



eiretzu said:


> Just wondering is it hot and sunny in Southern America in December? We watched a film last night that I thought was based there and it was sunny around Christmas time.


Depends on what part of the southern part of the US and how the weather will be. If need me, we have stadiums with retractable rooves and big enough for these games.



jon bda said:


> Where would you recommend in the US for a Brit to visit and why?


All over and take your time to really, really get to know Americans and the different cultures that make up this country. However, I won't recommend prisons as you may not look good in fluorescent orange with a number on your left breast, even though they usually have matching fluorescent shoes to match your outfit! :lol:



moggiemum said:


> what time is it there, are you asleep,?
> 
> are the government back at work yet


Depends where one lives in the USA. There are 4.5 time zones in the 48 states, total of 6 times zones.

They say they're back to work, but I don't believe they actually work. :lol:



Toby Taylor said:


> Love Monty Python, what other British comedies are there?


That depends what the PBS (Public Broadcasting Stations) are carrying. In my area, the few I know are the older British sitcoms such as "Keeping Up Appearances", "Last of the Summer Wine", "As Time Goes By", "My Family", to name a few. BBC America doesn't seem to carry British sitcoms and I don't know why. 



ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Do you think all us English people speak like the queen and drink tea ?


No, we know you have your own regional/sectional dialects, just as we do.



Sleeping_Lion said:


> Do you like blue cheese?


Some of do, but not me. That SMELL!!!



cravensmum said:


> What are the top TV shows at the moment.
> 
> We get a lot of American TV shows over here,but I've often wondered if we are getting the best or just the cheapest to buy.
> 
> Whichever it is most of them are 10 times better than our home produced TV.


That changes somewhat each week as we have thousands of channels. I do, however, think you're getting at least the top 20+ shows anyhow, but I think you're a season behind. What you're getting is whatever is contracted and paid, however, with technology, you would think we'd all be seeing the same episodes in the same seasons. :sad:



canuckjill said:


> They got their wish a short visit....


You mean you didn't stay a little bit longer or went anywhere else to find more good Americans? :yikes:



springerpete said:


> Why do American football players feel the need to wear so much body armour??
> I'm from Wales and am a passionate rugby union fan, our lads don't need all that stuff and they frequently play the All Blacks and that's as hard as it gets???????????


Rugby players don't hit as hard as American football players? :laugh: Seriously, we have too many "prissies" who worry about the long-term effects of the injuries such as concussions on the players, so that's why all the "armor".



Julesky said:


> Why does Aluminium get pronounced alum-in-um?


Good question, but I think it has to do with the common way we pronounce words. By the way, we have a good laugh when we hear how you say "aluminum" too! al-li-lu-mi-um! :lol: Don't worry, we still can understand one another! :lol:



DogLover123 said:


> And herbs are pronounced hurbs, or at least Diners, Drive Ins & Dives sound like they do. I love the American accent.


That depends on what part of the US you're in! We do say "erbs" for "herbs" here too! :laugh:



canuckjill said:


> What do you think of Health Care in the US, in Canada ours is similar but different than the UK health care system...Each Province has its own health care system some with a small cost one for single and one for family..You also get private health care coverage for prescriptions, glasses and dental which you pay extra for. If your on any kind of aid health care, prescriptions etc are free, glasses to a maximum amount, dental free for kids extensive work needs approval first, adults it varies.


That depends on each state and/or the person's insurance policy, and what either one of them covers, with the exception of emergency procedures. I prefer pay your doctor as you go method, however, my doctor and the hospitals charge too much. 

I will tell you what I think so far. Right now, it isn't the best and it is going to be a lot worse with Obamacare. I don't think any government has the right to make a law requiring people to buy health insurance or fine them large amounts of money for each certain amount of time that passes. First of all, it is already messed up worse after the government got involved because they don't know what they're doing and I am not talking about that website that crashed last week either. The government hasn't really heard what we Americans have said which was that we "can't afford insurance" and now they want us to purchase insurance policies when we still can't afford to pay for it? Good grief! 



grumpy goby said:


> Why do baseball players look more like darts players than athletes ^^


:lol:



Goblin said:


> Whats the official term for a group of baboons as I think it explains a lot


"Baboons" is a more polite term of what we call "Congress"! :lol:



redroses2106 said:


> if trousers are called pants what are pants called?
> why do you call rugby football - what do you call football?
> eta - when I went on holiday to florida the portions weren't as huge as the tv makes out - they were just the same as ours, are the portions usually as big as the tv makes out or is that just to trick us over?


Pants are called "pants" over here. "Rugby football" is distinguished from "American football" as not to confuse some, otherwise, it is called "Rugby" here.

Regarding your food portions from the tv commercial, I think that was a camera trick. 



Sleeping_Lion]While we're at it said:


> Football is soccer. I don't know where you eat in the UK but in Florida they gave us portions big enough for four people. Perhaps they have mellowed since my last visit and realise that the English just do not eat that much.
> 
> I want to know why they put the road sign right next to the exit so you don't have time to indicate, move over or even take the turn. That's how I got lost in Los Angeles at 4 o'clock in the morning.
> 
> ...


First, any game where a ball is kicked is football.

Second, whoever put the road sign next to the exit didn't do their job correctly.

Third, we leave out the "u" because we want to be different and are not long-winded spellers! :lol: Be Modern British! Take the "u" out and spell words with "er" instead of "re" at the end of them such as center! Go ahead, I dare you! :lol:

Fourth, who said we drive on the "wrong side" of the road? I drive in the middle because I utilize the road as I would a track as well as keeping out of the ditches! :lol:

Why do all Brits spelling most things with a "s" then using a "z"?



cinnamontoast said:


> why do Americans love the Irish so much?


Because there are so many people here that are Irish-decent or have "Irish blood" in their veins as they do "English blood", "Welsh blood", "Scottish blood", "German blood", and so on. My ancestors are European including British and Irish! 



DogLover123 said:


> Why can't you buy a 'small' bag of crisps in Walmart?


WalMart buys in bulk.



poodog said:


> You have potato skins in some of your restaurants.
> 
> We call them peelings. they go in the bin.


Actually, if prepared correctly, potato skins make a delicious snack or they can be prepared differently to make a delicious food. Potato skins contain most of the vitamins and mineral our bodies need, so why throw them away? If you don't like potato skins, try putting them in a compost pile and they will help fertilize the soil for your vegetable or flower gardens! 



Iheartcats said:


> Listening to Nicole whatsherface on the X Factor cracks me up with her Americanisms mainly the word SPUNKY. Over hear in the UK Spunk is a slang name for semen.


Apparently, no one told her the difference in definitions of the slang-term, "spunk" or "spunky". No wonder why she is being laughed at! :laugh: Here, in the US, "spunky" refers to someone who is a go-getter and who doesn't worry about any of the consequences of their actions, so when someone does something they think will positively change their life and go after it or something else, we call that "spunk." 
__________________________________________
****The answers and opinions given here by K9Steve are his and his alone and not owned by "Dear Abby"or any other guest commentator; terms are not from an American or a British dictionary, and especially not from the George W. Bush's Dictionary. :laugh:Furthermore, K9Steve has been partying too much and having fun, so anything that is taken offensive above was not meant to be offensive, but hilarious, so he apologizes in advance.:sad: *


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Flamingoes said:


> Fact :lol:
> 
> And I love these threads; op doesn't mind where it wanders as *it will wander back eventually;* awesome and just what I needed :lol: xxxx


Wander? Wander back to what? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> Elk meadow in Evergreen? That is on your side of the same Mountain at the very base.


Yeah, that's the one 

Very lovely to Hike & the dog park is awesome!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

K9Steve said:


> Here, in the US, "spunky" refers to someone who is a go-getter and who doesn't worry about any of the consequences of their actions, so when someone does something they think will positively change their life and go after it or something else, we call that "spunk."


Mary Tyler Moore had spunk! :laugh:


----------



## K9Steve (Oct 5, 2012)

*We will break for 
these commercial messages 
from our sponsors.*​


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

SpringerHusky said:


> Yeah, that's the one
> 
> Very lovely to Hike & the dog park is awesome!


It's beautiful! A very dog oriented place. I think more snow is predicted.


----------



## K9Steve (Oct 5, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Mary Tyler Moore had spunk! :laugh:


Yes she did, TT! :laugh: Who else can make the world smile? :laugh:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> It's beautiful! A very dog oriented place. I think more snow is predicted.


That's what i'm hoping for :lol:

Right bed time for me nightnight


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

K9Steve said:


> Yes she did, TT! :laugh: Who else can make the world smile? :laugh:


yes, nodding,i loved Mary Tyler Moore, Roseanne, Tabitha-bewitched,Clamity Jane, oh 2many, brain bogglingly tired, spunk- Lassie now there's a gal, Champion the wonder horse:thumbsup: nite all


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

K9Steve said:


> Yes she did, TT! :laugh: Who else can make the world smile? :laugh:


'_Who can turn the world on with her smile'?_ 

You've got to see this....

Mary Tyler Moore Monday: Lou Grant to Mary: "You know, you've got spunk … I hate spunk!"


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

los angeles airport did someone get killed?

i know the gunman was shot and injured


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> '_Who can turn the world on with her smile'?_
> 
> You've got to see this....
> 
> Mary Tyler Moore Monday: Lou Grant to Mary: You know, youve got spunk  I hate spunk!


first clip wont play i'll be back


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

No, the first clip won't play  It's so classic. 

Not sure what has transpired since yesterday regarding the shooting(s) at LAX.  Only heard the initial reports. What's sad is it's really not news anymore when these things happen.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aint that the truth


----------



## K9Steve (Oct 5, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> los angeles airport did someone get killed?
> 
> i know the gunman was shot and injured


I thought they had killed the gunman. Hmmm, I think I better pay more attention to the news. :sad:


----------



## MrMagik (Oct 23, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Anything and everything inquiring minds want to know


Do you own a gun?


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

piggybaker said:


> Why is adventure time stuff only available in USA :sad:


They have Adventure Time stuff in HMV here in Coventry! I will be doing most of my Christmas shopping there I reckon


----------



## DogLover123 (Aug 25, 2012)

ouesi said:


> You can, you just have to buy a multipack LOL! Try Target - the upscale Walmart - even though both sell everything made in China.


I prefer Publix it's similar to Sainsbury's. Target is our Tescos and Walmart is our Asda - they are owned by the same company I believe - not Publix the other two.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I've a question....a dumb one but a question at that.

Why do Americans put Cinnamon in EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> Anything and everything inquiring minds want to know


Why do you not provide adequate health care for the poor in your country?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> Um, maybe because it gets like 125+ Fahrenheit in Arizona in the summer? :yikes:


Yes, we liked it!! :lol:


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok does Jelly stone park really exists ??


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

BlueBeagle said:


> They have Adventure Time stuff in HMV here in Coventry! I will be doing most of my Christmas shopping there I reckon


Yes but not the bedding or bags or all the silly ditis children like!! My daughter is very very into it. We have the magazine but to buy the toys they have to come in from America


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

piggybaker said:


> Yes but not the bedding or bags or all the silly ditis children like!! My daughter is very very into it. We have the magazine but to buy the toys they have to come in from America


Where abouts are you PB....DD has found a shop in Sheffield that sells all the Adventure Time things....She was waffling on about it the other day.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

loubyfrog said:


> Where abouts are you PB....DD has found a shop in Sheffield that sells all the Adventure Time things....She was waffling on about it the other day.


Really I live in kent... And waffle and adventure time don't sit in the same sentence  LOL. We may have to strike a deal , I send you money and postage and you send it down !!! This could be a start of a trading friendship!! What's the name of the shop! X


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

piggybaker said:


> Really I live in kent... And waffle and adventure time don't sit in the same sentence  LOL. We may have to strike a deal , I send you money and postage and you send it down !!! This could be a start of a trading friendship!! What's the name of the shop! X


I'll ask DD when she arises from her pit.Will let you know.

I've never seen the programme myself but fed up of all the magazines strewn around her bedroom.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

MrMagik said:


> Do you own a gun?


Yes. Im also a very good shot for some reason. I say for some reason because Im not really in to guns, dont hunt, dont eat meat, but take me to the shooting range or to shoot clay pigeons and I put all the aficionados to shame 



loubyfrog said:


> I've a question....a dumb one but a question at that.
> 
> Why do Americans put Cinnamon in EVERYTHING!!!


I hadnt noticed that we do? Now, we do have pumpkin spice going right now (lots of cinnamon in that) and Ill knock over a granny for a Starbucks pumpkin spice latte! 



ClaireandDaisy said:


> Why do you not provide adequate health care for the poor in your country?


The poor do get healthcare - medicare (or medicaid, I always get those two confused), and all regional hospitals have treat people regardless of whether they can pay or not. The ones who dont get adequate healthcare are those who make too much to qualify for govmt assistance.



piggybaker said:


> Ok does Jelly stone park really exists ??


Had to google LOL but apparently many of them do - mostly campsites, Yogi bear themed


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> Well I'm partial to Colorado but it depends on what you're looking for. Colorado is know for it's breathtaking scenery and mountains, but you can drive to the southern part of the state in the winter where it's more like a *dessert*.


Like a pudding? In the UK, a place with low rainfall is a desert, and a dessert is a sweet course eaten after the main meal. If Colorado is partly covered in pudding, I'm off to the travel agents right now!



bearcub said:


> I call it the dump, OH calls it the skip, and my mum calls it the tip; although I think we're all supposed to call it the Household Waste recycling centre


*The* dump and *a* dump are different things, though both pertain to getting rid of waste.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Burrowzig said:


> *The* dump and *a* dump are different things, though both pertain to getting rid of waste.


Stig of the Dump actually lived in a bungalow...he got his name from his habit of taking a crap in the woods..


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

On my visit to Disneyworld I was quite surprised to see just how big Mickey Mouse actually was.

I thought to myself, surely mice can't grow to such a size? and then concluded that Mickey is not a mouse at all, but indeed a rat.

I'm also a bit concerned that if he is the latter animal is he of the black rat variety that was once responsible for spreading the plague? 

I would be so relieved if it was possible for you to comfort my inner state of turmoil once and for all.:001_smile:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

piggybaker said:


> Ok does Jelly stone park really exists ??


In the original Yogi Bear cartoon it was a play on Yellowstone Park, which is an official place.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

newfiesmum said:


> In the original Yogi Bear cartoon it was a play on Yellowstone Park, which is an official place.


Ah see, that I did not know!
Yes, Yellowstone IS a very real place. Ive been to the Grand Teton end of Yellowstone, but never done a proper visit.

Yosemite... Wasnt there a Yosemite Sam? Was he Yogi Bear related? Ive hiked in Yosemite a good bit - amazing


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Ah see, that I did not know!
> Yes, Yellowstone IS a very real place. Ive been to the Grand Teton end of Yellowstone, but never done a proper visit.
> 
> Yosemite... Wasnt there a Yosemite Sam? Was he Yogi Bear related? Ive hiked in Yosemite a good bit - amazing


I would hazard a guess that you didn't know about Yellowstone/Jelly Stone because you are a lot younger than me! Yogi was on tv when I was a child and I am 65.

I would love to go to Yosemite. Had the choice when I went to California, San Francisco area or LA area, and I wanted to see Hollywood so LA it was. Perhaps if I ever get there again, I will get my wish.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

MrMagik said:


> Do you own a gun?


Yes, a shotgun. I'm a single woman living in the boondocks. The thing is, most people assume a house in the middle of nowhere has at least one gun so hopefully they leave them the hell alone.



loubyfrog said:


> I've a question....a dumb one but a question at that.
> 
> Why do Americans put Cinnamon in EVERYTHING!!!


I don't :thumbdown:



ClaireandDaisy said:


> Why do you not provide adequate health care for the poor in your country?


That's a good question. Medicaid is for the very poor and it's far from adequate. Middle class America, once the very foundation of this country is crumbling. The rich keep getting richer and the poor keep getting poorer. 
I am considered middle class, yet I have no health insurance because I can't afford it.



piggybaker said:


> Ok does Jelly stone park really exists ??


Yes, there are several cheesy vacation parks for trailers, ahem caravans as you call them, that are named after that Yogi bear cartoon park.



Burrowzig said:


> Like a pudding? In the UK,* a place with low rainfall is a desert, and a dessert is a sweet course eaten after the main meal. *If Colorado is partly covered in pudding, I'm off to the travel agents right now!


Oooos, I do that all the time.  Yes, Colorado is partly covered in coconut pudding right now as Springerhusky's photos show.



> *The* dump and *a* dump are different things, though both pertain to getting rid of waste.


This was The Dump, which is where one drops off household waste and recycling, not a place where you take a dump.



Zaros said:


> On my visit to Disneyworld I was quite surprised to see just how big Mickey Mouse actually was.
> 
> I thought to myself, surely mice can't grow to such a size? and then concluded that Mickey is not a mouse at all, but indeed a rat.
> 
> ...


Are you sure you weren't hallucinating? :eek6::lol:


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> Now I get to ask. Why are you still up young lady? Isn't it after 3:30 am? I believe you are 6 hours ahead but not sure with the time change.


If she's six hours ahead, doesn't that mean you live in Hawaii?

eta If so, it's about time me and you struck up a friendship I think


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

bearcub said:


> If she's six hours ahead, doesn't that mean you live in Hawaii?
> 
> eta If so, it's about time me and you struck up a friendship I think


No but I'll still be your fwiend  Hawaii is 4 hours behind (or is it ahead) of MST, the time zone I'm in. I was fortunate to go there once. Breathtaking! If it weren't so far away and so expensive I would live there in a heartbeat.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> Are you sure you weren't hallucinating? :eek6::lol:


I wasn't sure of anything to be quite honest.

My sensibilities were taken from me the moment I stepped off the steamer and strolled through the gates of the magic kingdom.

For there beyond was a multitude of strange and wondrous creatures all of which I had only ever seen in picture books.

It seemed a land of eternal happiness and lifted my spirits until I met Eeyore, an abjectly miserable little soul who after a little persuasion, agreed to go with me to a little pub in the EPCOT Centre where we both lifted a few more spirits together. :001_smile:


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hanwombat said:


> Do you find british comedies funny?
> 
> Lol don't know why I thought of that.


Yes.



Roger Downes said:


> Sitting here in the UK it seems in some parts of the States there is a obsession in owning a gun. Is this the case, and if so...why?


Some do some don't. There are maaaaany anti gun people. You can't lump all Americans together any more than any other culture.



DogLover123 said:


> Why are commercial breaks so long and often
> 
> We love America, have been many many times and love watching TV programmes between commercials


Advertising is big business. Lots of money at stake.



eiretzu said:


> Just wondering is it hot and sunny in Southern America in December? We watched a film last night that I thought was based there and it was sunny around Christmas time.


Depends on the locale. Pan handle of Texas is going to be hot. Austin might be chilly. Same as in Florida and the other southern states..

Wait, you do mean southern United States?



ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Do you think all us English people speak like the queen and drink tea ? :lol:


No. Many Americans understand that the UK and every other country in the world is as varied in cultures and ways of living as the USA is.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

moggiemum said:


> flamingoes you crack me up
> 
> well im gonna love you's and leave you's with this wee ditty from Calamity jane - Doris day sings , great film
> 
> ...


Now this is my sisters fav film of all time, she's actually made instructions that when she dies the deadwood stage is to be her entrance to church music.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

bird said:


> Now this is my sisters fav film of all time, she's actually made instructions that when she dies the deadwood stage is to be her entrance to church music.


Calamity Jane is possibly the only musical film that I like. Always loved Doris Day, wonderful singer, wonderful actress and wonderful person.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Zaros said:


> It seemed a land of eternal happiness and lifted my spirits until I met Eeyore, an abjectly miserable little soul who after a little persuasion, agreed to go with me to a little pub in the EPCOT Centre where we both lifted a few more spirits together. :001_smile:


If it was the Eeyore I know, why the hell didn't he take you to Fantasy Island?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

LA-The gunman killed a TSA agent, the gunman was shot but his condition has not been disclosed.

As for yellowstone, it does exist and is stunning, here's some photos a friend took when she visited
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/117729839392002193243/albums/5922492158440588001

I don't own a gun, i've handled & shot one though several times. My husband wants a gun but we're too poor


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes I have just thought of another question is sleepy hollow really a place in America , you know like a real town like Salem!


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Guess icne i'm bored i'll do some american vs british terms
> 
> Trainers-Tennis shoes, no one calls them sneakers like I was told as a child  people gave me weird looks when I asked for some
> 
> ...


You forgot the words Fanny and ****. lol *i'm bad*


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

piggybaker said:


> Yes I have just thought of another question is sleepy hollow really a place in America , you know like a real town like Salem!


It does, it's in new york 

Sleepy Hollow, New York - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

DogLover1981 said:


> You forgot the words Fanny and ****. lol *i'm bad*


Oh god are you kidding me, I told someone the other day who was smoking that I can't stand **** :lol: it didn't go down so well and I had to explain.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> LA-The gunman killed a TSA agent, the gunman was shot but his condition has not been disclosed.
> 
> As for yellowstone, it does exist and is stunning, here's some photos a friend took when she visited
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/117729839392002193243/albums/5922492158440588001
> ...


Those pictures are stunning.

I would love to go Yosemite and Sequoia too. Me and OH went to the Smokey Mountains in 2008, absolutely stunning scenery, although it did seem like a bit of a car park when we went, lol.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> It does, it's in new york
> 
> Sleepy Hollow, New York - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Oh wow so I'd the story of the headless horseman made up or is it a tweeted legend you know like the brothers Grimm !


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

piggybaker said:


> Oh wow so I'd the story of the headless horseman made up or is it a tweeted legend you know like the brothers Grimm !


What i've been told it's not real, just an old legend


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh boring  you could of had fun and tagged me along for ages with that one


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Oh god are you kidding me, I told someone the other day who was smoking that I can't stand **** :lol: it didn't go down so well and I had to explain.


Whatever you do, don't say you smoked a ***. Smoked can mean shoot. 

And fanny packs. lol
http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=n%3A3400541


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

piggybaker said:


> Oh boring  you could of had fun and tagged me along for ages with that one


Sorry i'm still laid in bed  it's 8.30 xD



DogLover1981 said:


> Whatever you do, don't say you smoked a ***. Smoked can mean shoot.
> 
> And fanny packs. lol
> Amazon.com: Fanny Packs: Camping & Hiking: Sports & Outdoors


Dear lord No :lol:

Yes, in the UK they are called bum bags  had this fun convo also haha


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

DogLover1981 said:


> Whatever you do, don't say you smoked a ***. Smoked can mean shoot.
> 
> And fanny packs. lol
> Amazon.com: Fanny Packs: Camping & Hiking: Sports & Outdoors


If anyone remembers the Louise Woodward trial which was broadcast on Sky News, one of the main confusions which turned the jury against her in the beginning was that she said she "popped" the baby on the futon. Pop usually mean punched or hit and they took it as a confession that she had hit him.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Flamingoes said:


> Why's it so damn windy?


It's not very windy where I live in New Hampshire.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

piggybaker said:


> Yes I have just thought of another question is sleepy hollow really a place in America , you know like a real town like Salem!


Yes! Tarrytown NY. I've had the pleasure of staying in Tarrytown on several job related occasions. It's a beautiful hamlet overlooking the Hudson River and is only about 45 minutes or less from NYC.



SpringerHusky said:


> Sorry i'm still laid in bed  it's 8.30 xD
> 
> Dear lord No :lol:


Springer where do you go for proper English food? Any food of the world can be found in Denver it seems. But you really don't see British Pubs (other than the Brown Palace ) or restaurants unless I have missed them.

Also, there is a fab Indian Restaurant near Elk Meadow in Bergen Park Shopping Center. They have an impressive all you can eat buffet for under $10 plus a regular menu. Then you can take your pups to Chow Down in the same center.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I cannot stand American Football. I watched it a few times and it's the stupidest sport ever invented. People basically tackling one another over and over again and getting concussions.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

DogLover1981 said:


> It's not very windy where I live in New Hampshire.


New Hampshire is beautiful. Probably before your time but I used to work for DEC and spent lots of time in your lovely state.

Our 'plains states' like Oklahoma and even eastern Colorado are primarily flat and can get windy and are breeding grounds for tornadoes. The coasts, especially the east coast, are subject to hurricanes.

I live in a deep canyon and the wind can howl through here. :yikes: We get what are called Chinook winds in the winter. Wind gusts of 90+ miles are not uncommon, which are hurricane force, just not the sustained winds of a hurricane.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> Springer where do you go for proper English food? Any food of the world can be found in Denver it seems. But you really don't see British Pubs (other than the Brown Palace ) or restaurants unless I have missed them.
> 
> Also, there is a fab Indian Restaurant near Elk Meadow in Bergen Park Shopping Center. They have an impressive all you can eat buffet for under $10 plus a regular menu. Then you can take your pups to Chow Down in the same center.


I'm still looking i've heard a few places but not been yet, I went to one place that used to be but I wasn't impressed and my husband didn't know it was no longer a british places, although they serve some brit food.

Actually tell a lie I do know a great place it's on colfax but seems they have others around it's called GB fish and chips but their food is amazing!
GB Fish and Chips

I did find Natural groceries has some british food like crumpets though which was cool


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

DogLover1981 said:


> I cannot stand American Football. I watched it a few times and it's the stupidest sport ever invented. People basically tackling one another over and over again and getting concussions.


Yes what we call football and the rest of the world calls soccer is boring and hideous. Have had it explained to me several times even attended a live Saints game. Just never got it. And how can you sit there for like 4 hours when how long is the actual game?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I've not watched a "soccer" game here yet, never appealed to me in the Uk. I did watch the super bowl which was somewhat interesting, more so the lights going out


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

SpringerHusky said:


> I've not watched a "soccer" game here yet, never appealed to me in the Uk. I did watch the super bowl which was somewhat interesting, more so the lights going out


I think Denver has professional teams for all major sports including the Colorado Rapids soccer team. Of course there's the Denver Broncos football. TBH, I'm not much of a spectator sport person.

Haven't ever been to a pro baseball game (ha! cinnamontoast  )


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> I think Denver has professional teams for all major sports including the Colorado Rapids soccer team. Of course there's the Denver Broncos football. TBH, I'm not much of a spectator sport person.
> 
> Haven't ever been to a pro baseball game (ha! cinnamontoast  )


Yeah, I see allot of broncos stuff and almost bought a hoody with their logo but husband said not to because i'd get questions on the game and i'd answer with,"er dur I didn't watch it". lol


----------



## K9Steve (Oct 5, 2012)

loubyfrog said:


> I've a question....a dumb one but a question at that.
> 
> Why do Americans put Cinnamon in EVERYTHING!!!


Heck no! :yikes: But, on some things, it does taste good or it makes that special someone's who thinks they can cook their food taste better. :lol:


----------



## K9Steve (Oct 5, 2012)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> Why do you not provide adequate health care for the poor in your country?


We do, we call it Welfare, Medical Assistance, and Medicare, which is paid for by us taxpayers. Unfortunately, the medical doesn't need a black, knitted mask and a gun to rob patients, because they already have white ones, blue ones, and whatever color masks and scrubs they can get! :yikes:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

DogLover1981 said:


> I cannot stand American Football. I watched it a few times and it's the stupidest sport ever invented. People basically tackling one another over and over again and getting concussions.


me neither but i watched the oliver stone film "any given sunday" amazing film- great soundtrack too, wouldn't say im converted but i'd defo watch that movie again and again:thumbsup:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

K9Steve said:


> We do, we call it Welfare, Medical Assistance, and *Medicare, *


Sorry Steve, but Medicare is for the elderly, anyone over 62 qualifies. Medicaid is the government assistance for the very poor. "Welfare" is separate form Medicare/Medicaid.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

ooow are we gonna have a showdown handbags at dawn

sorry i'll go bed now mam loving this "flintstone" TT :thumbsup:

flintstone=fred=fthread- cockney rhyming slang in a sauf london accent

right im off to bed before i get scared


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

To clear things up, there are currently 2 government subsidized (meaning taxpayer funded) health care systems in the US.

One is for the elderly. *Everyone* age sixty two and above qualifies for Medi*care*. It is sometimes used to supplement other private insurance.

Medic*aid* it our government subsidized health care system for the very poor.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Ah-ha, just the thread I need! 

I was watching Grease yesterday, and for the several dozenth time found myself wondering exactly what Danny meant in the carnival scene when he said he had 'lettered in track' whilst his friends were off stealing hubcaps.

It's pretty obvious that being 'lettered' at some point involves receiving a cheap sports jacket with a giant letter embroidered on it, but I'm assuming that's the end reward for having 'lettered' - so, what does the process of earning your jacket involve?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

why do you yanks call milk cream ? lol


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Why do companies/people build homes in tornado alley- and why are they often made of wood!!!

P.s Are they cheaper and can you get home insurance if you live there?

And yes I expect you to know ALL the legislation for the whole geographic territory that is the U.S, this includes Guam.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Why is jam called jelly, what do you call the desert we call jelly


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Haven't read the entire thread 

Why's bum/bottom called fanny?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> Haven't read the entire thread
> 
> Why's bum/bottom called fanny?


LOL that one always confuses me as well....... shake that fAnNy can mean two way diff things :laugh:


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> LOL that one always confuses me as well....... shake that fAnNy can mean two way diff things :laugh:


I don't like the word 'fanny'; makes me feel a bit queasy :lol:

Booty is a much better word for bum/bottom IMHO


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2013)

Havnt read it all yet so apologies if this has been asked toby tyler but have you ever met dog the bounty hunter? Everyone seems to know him on the streets


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Why American coffee is like (no ffence!!) dishwater?

I asked then for "European style" one..and got the same dishwater...but with PAPER UMBRELLA!:eek6:!!!!!







and the pretzel could feed a buffalo (but no complaints here:laugh...





orange juice..was like a jug of it! and pizza the size of a tyre!:drool:


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Another one.

At breakfast in a hotel in Las Vegas we saw an American family putting oodles of maple syrup on BACON AND EGGS. Is this usuall.

I love maple syrup, but?????????


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Bisbow said:


> Why is jam called jelly, what do you call the desert we call jelly


They call is jell-o



Robnsacha said:


> Havnt read it all yet so apologies if this has been asked toby tyler but have you ever met dog the bounty hunter? Everyone seems to know him on the streets


He lives in Hawaii doesn't he? That is like asking us if we know the Queen.



Bisbow said:


> Another one.
> 
> At breakfast in a hotel in Las Vegas we saw an American family putting oodles of maple syrup on BACON AND EGGS. Is this usuall.
> 
> I love maple syrup, but?????????


Yuk!!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Jesthar said:


> Ah-ha, just the thread I need!
> 
> - so, what does the process of earning your jacket involve?


That I wouldn't know. I was hanging out with the boys stealing hubcaps in high school instead of the jocks. 



Waterlily said:


> why do you yanks call milk cream ? lol


Cream is what rises to the top of milk.



Julesky said:


> Why do companies/people build homes in tornado alley- and why are they often made of wood!!!
> 
> P.s Are they cheaper and can you get home insurance if you live there?


I don't know, other than they have family 'roots' there and want to stay. The area known as tornado alley is less expensive to live in than other more 'desirable' areas of the US. I imagine their insurance is a bit high but someone will likely insure them.



dougal22 said:


> Haven't read the entire thread
> 
> Why's bum/bottom called fanny?


OMG, in researching this I have no answer but had no idea of what the British refer to as a fanny.  It's so benign here. People say get your fanny over here all time. I will think twice before using the word fanny again.



Robnsacha said:


> Havnt read it all yet so apologies if this has been asked toby tyler but have you ever met dog the bounty hunter? Everyone seems to know him on the streets


Nope, but a long time ago I met Mr. T 



cheekyscrip said:


> Why American coffee is like (no ffence!!) dishwater?
> 
> I asked then for "European style" one..and got the same dishwater...but with PAPER UMBRELLA!:eek6:!!!!!
> 
> ...


A paper umbrella in your coffee? Without any alcohol in the coffee? That's just plain WRONG! What did you do to piss them off?



Bisbow said:


> Another one.
> 
> At breakfast in a hotel in Las Vegas we saw an American family putting oodles of maple syrup on BACON AND EGGS. Is this usuall.
> 
> I love maple syrup, but?????????


And that is also just plain WRONG. Unless there were pancakes in the mix.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Bisbow said:


> Why is jam called jelly, what do you call the desert we call jelly


Jam is called jam and jelly is called jelly. 

Jam is fruit jammed together with the pulp, jelly is clear and has no pulp.

We call the dessert Jello  which is a brand name.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2013)

He started in colorado i think and still goes back from time to time. And i think asking a brit if they know the queen is a bit random but asking a brit if they have met the queen is a fair question as lots of us have


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks TT!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Robnsacha said:


> He started in colorado i think and still goes back from time to time. And i think asking a brit if they know the queen is a bit random but asking a brit if they have met the queen is a fair question as lots of us have


I'm not sure I would recognize him. I live out in the boondocks and don't get out much. :eek6:

When I lived in New Orleans it was not unusual to see celebs. Denver is a much larger city and I have never seen a celeb there but I don't go into the city that often.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> That I wouldn't know. I was hanging out with the boys stealing hubcaps in high school instead of the jocks.
> 
> Cream is what rises to the top of milk.
> 
> ...


 I asked for normal coffee!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> That I wouldn't know. I was hanging out with the boys stealing hubcaps in high school instead of the jocks.


Well, a fat lot of help YOU are, young lady!  

Let's try another: why is it the majority of Americans I have met have NO idea how to make a proper cup of tea, and seem to hate the studff until I show them what it is like when made properly?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> I asked for normal coffee!


That is just WRONG!!! Where were you some posh resort? Was it a joke or something? Were you misbehaving? Was the waiter trying to flirt with you????


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Jesthar said:


> Let's try another: why is it the majority of Americans I have met have NO idea how to make a proper cup of tea, and seem to hate the studff until I show them what it is like when made properly?


Americans use this tacky invention called a tea bag. You plop it into a cup of hot water and *presto* you have tea. I never knew about proper tea until I was well into adulthood.

Tea is commonly served iced here, especially in the Southern states.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> Americans use this *tacky invention called a tea bag*. You plop it into a cup of *hot water* and *presto* you have tea. I never knew about proper tea until I was well into adulthood.
> 
> Tea is commonly served iced here, especially in the Southern states.


Nope, can't just be this. I use teabags - most people in the UK use teabags! So why can we use 'em to make a decent cuppa, but those from across the pond seem to lack the knack...

I suspect the answer lies in the 'hot water' part, myself


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Jesthar said:


> Nope, can't just be this. I use teabags - most people in the UK use teabags! So why can we use 'em to make a decent cuppa, but those from across the pond seem to lack the knack...
> 
> I suspect the answer lies in the 'hot water' part, myself


We know that for tea you put your teabag into the cup or teapot first then pour on BOILING water, not hot water. If you want tea you have to ask for hot tea with milk or you get iced tea with lemon, but I have often been served a cup of hot water and a teabag on the side. Far too late to make a proper cuppa by that time.


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Why are peanut butter and jelly sandwiches so popular? And is it jam or jelly in the sandwiches?

And why do Americans put bacon on pancakes, with maple syrup?

And what is a fraternity, I never get the point of them.




Sorry if these have been asked already!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> We know that for tea you put your teabag into the cup or teapot first then pour on *BOILING water*, not hot water. If you want tea you have to ask for hot tea with milk or you get iced tea with lemon, but I have often been served a cup of hot water and a teabag on the side. Far too late to make a proper cuppa by that time.


We have a winner!

The times I've had to teach 'em that letting the kettle stand for five minutes after boiling is perfect for coffee, but useless for tea... Basically, if it ain't still bubbling, it's too cold!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> Americans use this tacky invention called a tea bag. You plop it into a cup of hot water and *presto* you have tea. I never knew about proper tea until I was well into adulthood.
> 
> Tea is commonly served iced here, especially in the Southern states.


Noooo, there's more to making a decent cuppa than that. :yikes: it has to be fresh boiled water, poured as soon as it boils into cup or teapot. Oh my, if you just pour hot water onto a tea bag ever likely America is a nation of coffee drinkers.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Jesthar said:


> We have a winner!
> 
> The times I've had to teach 'em that letting the kettle stand for five minutes after boiling is perfect for coffee, but useless for tea... Basically, if it ain't still bubbling, it's too cold!


That's the way it works in this house too, boiling for tea and off the boil for coffee.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> That is just WRONG!!! Where were you some posh resort? Was it a joke or something? Were you misbehaving? Was the waiter trying to flirt with you????


Old and grand hotel in old part of Boston (I think the one in "Suit life of Zack and Cody")...and it was during presidential election (coincidence!)...so maybe that is why???

by the way..I love Boston...:001_wub::001_wub:

when I was schlepping the streets at night like jetlagged bat-ot-of-hell Ifound miraculously one last bar open...I went in...but it was private party held by Puertoricans...

they looked at me...

"No way......ya not American!"..."Ya come in and stay wif us..."....


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

loukodi said:


> Why are peanut butter and jelly sandwiches so popular? And is it jam or jelly in the sandwiches?
> 
> And why do Americans put bacon on pancakes, with maple syrup?
> 
> ...


Because they're good, cheap and easy! I lived on PBJ sandwiches as a child. In fact my mom had us making our own lunches. If not for PBJ she would have had to make them. PBJs can be made with either jam or jelly.

I only put syrup on pancakes and waffles, not bacon and eggs.

Fraternities are a group of guys who think they have something in common.



Jesthar said:


> Nope, can't just be this. I use teabags - most people in the UK use teabags! So why can we use 'em to make a decent cuppa, but those from across the pond seem to lack the knack...
> 
> I suspect the answer lies in the 'hot water' part, myself


See, I thought you Brits had a big ritual with making tea, like when I go to a tea room. You really use tea bags? :yikes:



cheekyscrip said:


> Old and grand hotel in old part of Boston (I think the one in "Suit life of Zack and Cody")...and it was during presidential election (coincidence!)...so maybe that is why???
> 
> by the way..I love Boston...:001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> ...





bird said:


> That's the way it works in this house too, boiling for tea and off the boil for coffee.


Okay, the president thing explains it. It is not customary to put an umbrella thingy on a cup o joe.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Why is a bed called a cot?

A cot is something a baby sleeps in here, so what do you call what we call a cot?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> Why is a bed called a cot?
> 
> A cot is something a baby sleeps in here, so what do you call what we call a cot?


A cot is something you can fold up, like you'd see in the army or camping.
A baby sleeps in a crib, or a bassinet if they're very young and not wiggling out of it yet.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

ouesi said:


> A cot is something you can fold up, like you'd see in the army or camping.
> A baby sleeps in a crib, or a bassinet if they're very young and not wiggling out of it yet.


Thank you for that.

So the normal everyday house ones are called beds then?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> Thank you for that.
> 
> So the normal everyday house ones are called beds then?


Yep, we sleep in a bed.
Camp in a cot.
Put babies in cribs. 

In the living room (aka the den) we have either a sofa or a couch (same thing, just depends what region you're in), and those are great for napping on


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

ouesi said:


> In the living room (aka the den) we have either a* sofa or a couch* (same thing, just depends what region you're in), and those are great for napping on


Or if you're posh....a divan! :laugh:


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

What the dilly-o is a crawl space?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2013)

bearcub said:


> What the dilly-o is a crawl space?


Oh I know this one!
It's the area left over after you put a floor and walls up in your attic. It's storage area under the roof basically. Not tall enough to stand up in - hence the name - crawl space. We have our Christmas decorations in the crawl space


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I still dont get it lol cream is a diff thing to milk


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> I still dont get it lol cream is a diff thing to milk


Well, what is cream to you?

Milk is what comes out of the cow (or goat or sheep), when you let that sit, thicker stuff rises to the top, we call that cream and put it in coffee, or add sugar and whip it in to a desert topping, or add salt and churn it in to butter.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Well, what is cream to you?
> 
> Milk is what comes out of the cow (or goat or sheep), when you let that sit, thicker stuff rises to the top, we call that cream and put it in coffee, or add sugar and whip it in to a desert topping, or add salt and churn it in to butter.


cream is the thicker crap you use for fruit salads or tacos with the sour cream and milk is runny and used in teas/coffees


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

oh gross... you put the thick stuff in coffees etc.. now it makes sense of why its called that not milk .. yuk lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm so confused LOL!
So how do aussies make butter?


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I love Iced Tea. I put it in the refrigerator for a while, add some ice to it and some sugar.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

ouesi said:


> I'm so confused LOL!
> So how do aussies make butter?


with cream but we dont put that in our hot drinks... just the milk from the cows tits.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

cream


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

ouesi said:


> Well, what is cream to you?
> 
> Milk is what comes out of the cow (or goat or sheep), when you let that sit, thicker stuff rises to the top, we call that cream and put it in coffee, or add sugar and whip it in to a desert topping, or add salt and churn it in to butter.


It is the same in the UK for the bottled milk that some people still have delivered, but we usually shake the bottle so that it all gets mixed in. Cream is bought separately and separated before we get the milk.

TT: Some of us are still fussy about our tea. Although the custom nowadays is changing to either one teabag in a cup, still with boiling water though, or three teabags in a pot, I am one of the few people who still use loose tea leaves. They are becoming increasingly hard to get and usually only available in big supermarkets. I personally cannot stand teabags. They are either too weak or stewed and I cannot bear to touch cold wet ones.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

why do americans say "i could care less" when trying to give the impression that they do not care at all? Surely the only thing that can be gleaned from the statement "i could care less" is that you do care, even if only a little bit.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> It is the same in the UK for the bottled milk that some people still have delivered, but we usually shake the bottle so that it all gets mixed in. Cream is bought separately and separated before we get the milk.
> 
> TT: Some of us are still fussy about our tea. Although the custom nowadays is changing to either one teabag in a cup, still with boiling water though, or three teabags in a pot, I am one of the few people who still use loose tea leaves. They are becoming increasingly hard to get and usually only available in big supermarkets. I personally cannot stand teabags. They are either too weak or stewed and I cannot bear to touch cold wet ones.


We are a loose tea house too!! Red label loose all the way......

Im off to brew a pot!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

porps said:


> why do americans say "i could care less" when trying to give the impression that they do not care at all? Surely the only thing that can be gleaned from the statement "i could care less" is that you do care, even if only a little bit.


That's something I'm guilty of saying even though I know it's wrong!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> with cream but we dont put that in our hot drinks... just the milk from the *cows tits*.


:lol::lol::lol:

I prefer half and half in my coffee  Milk is too thin, cream is too thick.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2013)

My OH would like to know happened to this band?

[youtube_browser]mxkxOenUeLo[/youtube_browser]


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

porps said:


> why do americans say "i could care less" when trying to give the impression that they do not care at all? Surely the only thing that can be gleaned from the statement "i could care less" is that you do care, even if only a little bit.


Posted on my brother's fb wall only yesterday, the pedantic so and so


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

bearcub said:


> Posted on my brother's fb wall only yesterday, the pedantic so and so


oh yeah, "irregardless"... thats another one that really gets my goat.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Anything and everything inquiring minds want to know


Wow, for this I got red repped  And yes it was intentional.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> Wow, for this I got red repped  And yes it was intentional.


Cheer up. If you can answer MrsZee's question I'll green rep you. :001_smile:


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> Wow, for this I got red repped  And yes it was intentional.


How strange, I just put it right for you  I think this thread has been really entertaining :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Wow, for this I got red repped  And yes it was intentional.


LOL really? Was it a mistake - someone trying to green rep you and clicked the wrong box?
I'll green rep you to try and cancel the red out


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

MrsZee said:


> My OH would like to know happened to this band?
> 
> [youtube_browser]mxkxOenUeLo[/youtube_browser]


I don't remember them but they do sound vaguely familiar. 



bearcub said:


> Posted on my brother's fb wall only yesterday, the pedantic so and so


I love reading those. 



porps said:


> oh yeah, "irregardless"... thats another one that really gets my goat.


Now that gets my goat to the point I don't say it :thumbdown:


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Wow, for this I got red repped  And yes it was intentional.


I was going to write a funny quip about someone from a nationality that traditionally doesn't best get on with America-

Then i realised that could be a pretty long list  ho ho ho...anyhoooooo...

Don't worry TT, I'm sure I'm not alone in saying I'm enjoying the cultural exchange


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

ouesi said:


> LOL really? Was it a mistake - someone trying to green rep you and clicked the wrong box?
> I'll green rep you to try and cancel the red out


Oh no! That is not why I posted. Yes it was intentional and retaliatory. It speaks volumes of the person who left it.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> Oh no! That is not why I posted. Yes it was intentional and retaliatory. It speaks volumes of the person who left it.


I won't need three guesses to know who it was from


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Some people are so nasty  i've not had red or grey rep in a while (that doesn't mean I want any!) 

Good thing people here will fix it right up for you


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Okay, I let the kettle whistle away for a good 5 minutes and made my tea with a tea bag. English Breakfast tea  

It did make a HUGE difference in taste! It reminded me of tea room tea. Thanks for that tip. 

Do Brits serve fancy crustless tea sandwiches, scones, clotted cream and little cakes like they do here for a "High Tea"? I always thought "High Tea" sounded funny, is there a "Low Tea"?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

SpringerHusky said:


> Some people are so nasty  i've not had red or grey rep in a while (that doesn't mean I want any!)
> 
> Good thing people here will fix it right up for you


TBH, I hate it when people post they got rep. And I don't think it's right to rep someone to make up for bad rep either.

It just seems a better thread or post could have been chosen to leave negativity. They didn't leave a constructive comment. But this is a very sad person who atm is intent on bringing down the forum.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

grumpy goby said:


> We are a loose tea house too!! Red label loose all the way......
> 
> Im off to brew a pot!





Toby Tyler said:


> Okay, I let the kettle whistle away for a good 5 minutes and made my tea with a tea bag. English Breakfast tea
> 
> It did make a HUGE difference in taste! It reminded me of tea room tea. Thanks for that tip.
> 
> Do Brits serve fancy crustless tea sandwiches, scones, clotted cream and little cakes like they do here for a "High Tea"? I always thought "High Tea" sounded funny, is there a "Low Tea"?


Wow! Three cheers folks! We have actually taught a Yank how to make English tea

High tea sounds a bit aristocratic to me. Crustless sandwiches (usually cucumber) and scones with jam is a bit upper class. Unless you are in Cornwall when Scones with Cornish cream is the local treat.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> Do Brits serve fancy crustless tea sandwiches, scones, clotted cream and little cakes like they do here for a "High Tea"?


Only in Agatha Christie novels. I suppose some extremely posh people might, but I don't know any.

You can go out to tea at a fancy Tea Rooms, where it will be in a pot and you can have cakes on a cake stand, and/or little sandwiches, scones and cream etc. But that would be Afternoon Tea. And not something most of us would do regularly.

Just the scones, cream and jam, with tea, would be a Cream Tea. Which you don't have to have in the afternoon, but you wouldn't want it for breakfast.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Just the scones, cream and jam, with tea, would be a Cream Tea. Which you don't have to have in the afternoon, but you wouldn't want it for breakfast.


 I would


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

newfiesmum said:


> Wow! Three cheers folks! We have actually taught a Yank how to make English tea


I think you have a tea convert!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Unless you are in Cornwall when Scones with Cornish cream is the local treat.


Or Devon.

I'm told the Cornish way is to spread the jam on first, then add the cream.
In Devon, it's cream first. Which makes sense to me. 'Cos you can have scones with butter and jam, and you wouldn't put the butter on top.
Heck, most of the West Country does Cream Teas, since it's dairy country. I've even had a cream tea in the New Forest in Hampshire.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Or Devon.
> 
> I'm told the Cornish way is to spread the jam on first, then add the cream.
> In Devon, it's cream first. Which makes sense to me. 'Cos you can have scones with butter and jam, and you wouldn't put the butter on top.
> Heck, most of the West Country does Cream Teas, since it's dairy country. I've even had a cream tea in the New Forest in Hampshire.


No... No... No...! Spread the jam first dollop the cream on the top... 
Get more cream that way


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

MerlinsMum said:


> You can go out to tea at a fancy Tea Rooms, where it will be in a pot and you can have cakes on a cake stand, and/or little sandwiches, scones and cream etc. But that would be Afternoon Tea. And not something most of us would do regularly.


My girlfriends and I used to get all dressed up for a special occasion like one of our birthdays and go to the Windsor Court in New Orleans for "high" tea. It was really fancy with a grand piano player. They had tiered trays of assorted crustless sandwiches, scones and clotted cream, jam, fresh strawberries and fancy cakes on the table and they came to around to pour the tea.

Here there is a small tea room in one of the small nearby towns. The ladies who live on my road have gotten together to go there and catch up with each other. It's much more casual - we don't dress up - and you order from a menu, but it's basically the same type of food.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> Okay, I let the kettle whistle away for a good 5 minutes and made my tea with a tea bag. English Breakfast tea
> 
> It did make a HUGE difference in taste! It reminded me of tea room tea. Thanks for that tip.
> 
> Do Brits serve fancy crustless tea sandwiches, scones, clotted cream and little cakes like they do here for a "High Tea"? I always thought "High Tea" sounded funny, is there a "Low Tea"?


Yeay a proper cuppa, well done. 

We have a high tea now and then, more commonly known as Ivy's Tea, but MIL is no longer with us. So it's grand monsters special tea now.

Sandwiches with the crusts off sometimes in triangles and other times cut into fingers. Oh scones.......if you can't get hold of clotted cream then it should be extra thick jersey cow cream and only with fresh strawberries, none of that common jam muck.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i love teai have a one cup tea pot and a massive one for friends
scones-jam first then cream for me please


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

if you call jam jelly what do you call jelly?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

porps said:


> if you call jam jelly what do you call jelly?


Jello :thumbup:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

porps said:


> if you call jam jelly what do you call jelly?


Jell-O 

They call jam jam, they call seedless no lumps of fruit jam jelly :yesnod:

I prefer my jam to have seeds and lumps of fruit though 

Oooh TT - do you have marmalade???


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Jell-O
> 
> They call jam jam, they call seedless no lumps of fruit jam jelly :yesnod:
> 
> ...


Ewwwww, lumps and pips in jam is just vile 

I buy the Hartleys Seedless one....so our US friends would call that "jelly" (but if it don't wobble it ain't jelly to me, lol).


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hanwombat said:


> Do you find british comedies funny?
> 
> Lol don't know why I thought of that.


I loved Mr. Bean as a kid. lol


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> Anything and everything inquiring minds want to know


Yep!I have a question
Are men that are called JON or JOHN embarrassed by being named after a public convenience?
And is Jon or john a common name is the USA?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't know anyone here called John and I don't know of anyone who calls it the john here, usually it's the bathroom. :thumbup:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> Jell-O
> 
> They call jam jam, they call seedless no lumps of fruit jam jelly :yesnod:
> 
> ...


But of course  It's not something you see served much but it's available in almost every grocery store. I don't know that a lot of people make it anymore like my grandma used to.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> But of course  It's not something you see served much but it's available in almost every grocery store. I don't know that a lot of people make it anymore like my grandma used to.


Did she make it with the pith in it?? Marmalade aint marmalade unless it has the peel in it


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> I don't know anyone here called John and I don't know of anyone who calls it the john here, usually it's the bathroom. :thumbup:


Maybe you're in a posh part


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Did she make it with the pith in it?? Marmalade aint marmalade unless it has the peel in it


So now I need wonder no more who buys the shelves full of marmalade with peel in and jam with pips in I always thought perhaps elderly people liked their marmalade/jam like that because that's the only way my Dad will eat it. Seems I was wrong


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Roger Downes said:


> Sitting here in the UK it seems in some parts of the States there is a obsession in owning a gun. Is this the case, and if so...why?


I don't own any guns myself. Not everyone does. I don't see people in public with guns very often (at least not openly carrying guns) and I've never seen a shooting out in public. Socializing with friends and family, guns don't come up as a topic very often.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> Did she make it with the pith in it?? Marmalade aint marmalade unless it has the peel in it


Oh yes! When I was a kid I hated it! Now I love it


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

DogLover1981 said:


> I don't own any guns myself. Not everyone does. I don't see people in public with guns very often (at least not openly carrying guns) and I've never seen a shooting out in public. Socializing with friends and family, guns don't come up as topic very often.


My friends in the USA that I've visited were all anti gun. It would be wrong to assume that just because people can own guns and buy them easily, that everyone has one.

I tell a lie actually, one friend who lived in New Orleans did have a handgun. I asked about it and he drew the curtains, took it out, and let me hold it. Showed me how to hold and squeeze the trigger. He didn't use it or even take it out... but did know how to use it if needed. Rest of the time it was shut away in locked cupboards, and not thought about. Like a forgotten badminton set in the loft really.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

chichi said:


> So now I need wonder no more who buys the shelves full of marmalade with peel in and jam with pips in I always thought perhaps elderly people liked their marmalade/jam like that because that's the only way my Dad will eat it. Seems I was wrong


Well you are saying I'm _not_ elderly - so thats a good post post worthy of rep :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Well you are saying I'm _not_ elderly - so thats a good post post worthy of rep :lol: :thumbup:


LOL WcW, as if I could call you elderly, when you wear all those sexy outfits and Miss Whiplash boots (love them boots - going to sort mine out and try them on - probs will kill me now though)


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh and thanks McW....I did LOL at your message :thumbup:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

DT said:


> Maybe you're in a posh part


The cockroaches and mexicans here might give you the opposite impression but sure


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

Why do you call it a faucet? wouldn't it be easier just to say ''tap''


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Royoyo said:


> Why do you call it a faucet? wouldn't it be easier just to say ''tap''


I wondered this and had to google this 

"Actually, a faucet was the name of an old type of tap for a barrel or cask, consisting of a hollow, tapering tube, which was driven at the narrow end into a barrel, and a screw into the tube which regulated the flow of the liquid. Tap, comes from middle English tappe, from Old English tæppa; akin to Old High German zapho, and dates back before the 12th century. It also meant a device for drawing liquid from a vessel."


----------



## ZipsDad (Oct 31, 2013)

Royoyo said:


> Why do you call it a faucet? wouldn't it be easier just to say ''tap''


because tap is what we do to a keg


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Royoyo said:


> Why do you call it a faucet? wouldn't it be easier just to say ''tap''


My grandparents used to call it a tap. Faucet may be an attempt to sound posh that took hold during the rise of suburban America. Growing up a 'Tap' or tap and grill, which may be regional to the Midwest, was a bar or what you call a pub. A tap is also what you use to tap beer from a keg. 



DT said:


> Yep!I have a question
> Are men that are called JON or JOHN embarrassed by being named after a public convenience?
> And is Jon or john a common name is the USA?


John is probably the most common name in the USA :yesnod: If someone is nicknamed Jack their original name is highly likely to be John. There is also a "John Doe", who is just your typical American  Jon is a less common spelling.

Some people still call the toilet a john, but most Johns don't seem to be bothered by it that I've noticed. There are so many of them why should they care?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

SpringerHusky said:


> The cockroaches and mexicans here might give you the opposite impression but sure


You could move to a higher elevation like Evergreen and be really posh. :yesnod: Or even higher like me where them unposh mountain folk live. We don't get cockroaches up here I don't think. Vet told me fleas won't survive at this altitude. :scared:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> You could move to a higher elevation like Evergreen and be really posh. :yesnod: Or even higher like me where them unposh mountain folk live. We don't get cockroaches up here I don't think. Vet told me fleas won't survive at this altitude. :scared:


I'm fighting the buggars like crazy, worst thing is I found out they were german cockroaches :lol: apartment complex are useless 

Yeah, My husband said the same about fleas but wish i could afford to move into the mountains.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I lived in New Orleans where we had both that kind and and the giant flying palmetto kind of cock a roach.  

Denver has a huge bed bug problem from what I understand. :scared:

Evergreen is expensive but there are still some affordable mountain areas close to Denver. The only thing is the commute would add to your costs unless you were able to find work up here.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

quote;Tobytyler;
John is probably the most common name in the USA :yesnod: If someone is nicknamed Jack their original name is highly likely to be John. There is also a "John Doe", who is just your typical American  Jon is a less common spelling.

Some people still call the toilet a john, but most Johns don't seem to be bothered by it that I've noticed. There are so many of them why should they care? [/QUOTE]

quote; moggiemum
i though john doe was a name for an unidentified deceased male with no friends/family?

and just one more thing  you you ever sleep?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> quote;Tobytyler;
> John is probably the most common name in the USA :yesnod: If someone is nicknamed Jack their original name is highly likely to be John. There is also a "John Doe", who is just your typical American  Jon is a less common spelling.
> 
> Some people still call the toilet a john, but most Johns don't seem to be bothered by it that I've noticed. There are so many of them why should they care?





> moggiemum
> i though john doe was a name for an unidentified deceased male with no friends/family?
> 
> and just one more thing  you you ever sleep?


John Doe is that as well as just your average guy.

Yes, I'm asleep when most of you are just waking up. Now my question is do you ever sleep? :lol:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

yes mam, sorry gotta stop saying that, but at all the wrong times apparently if i moan arrraggh i hate mornings dont wake me up , i get told it's not morning anymore

john doe is "joe bloggs " over here, well the live ones

the not so live ones are called "brown bread"


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Toby Tyler said:


> I lived in New Orleans where we had both that kind and and the giant flying palmetto kind of cock a roach.
> 
> Denver has a huge bed bug problem from what I understand. :scared:
> 
> Evergreen is expensive but there are still some affordable mountain areas close to Denver. The only thing is the commute would add to your costs unless you were able to find work up here.


 :scared: that's scary!

Yes  none here, not that i'm technically in "denver" :lol: (i'm in glendale) but close enough that it counts i'm sure :lol:

I would love to had I not just got a new job  but I got my permit recently and am finally learning to drive haha


----------



## K9Steve (Oct 5, 2012)

piggybaker said:


> Yes I have just thought of another question is sleepy hollow really a place in America , you know like a real town like Salem!


We do have quite a few little villages with the name of Sleepy Hollow, however, no one has seen the Headless Horseman -not yet anyway.



Toby Taylor said:


> Sorry Steve, but Medicare is for the elderly, anyone over 62 qualifies. Medicaid is the government assistance for the very poor. "Welfare" is separate form Medicare/Medicaid


Sorry TT, but there are rare instances in which someone under the age of 62 is eligible, but it is hard to get without going through the legal system. My cousin is 49 years old and has it and I know some others that have it too, which I find it should be just for those people who are 62 years old and up.



waterlilly said:


> why do you yanks call milk cream ? lol


When we buy milk from the grocery stores or supermarkets, some areas have more cream in their milk than others. For example, milk bought in New York (the state) will have more cream and fat in it than Pennsylvania, because in Pennsylvania, many of the diary companies pay for the cream and fat for the other products they produce. There are other reasons too, however, that gets long and complicated. But for those areas that have more cream and fat in their milk, it seems they use the term "cream" more when they want milk in their coffee, tea, or hot chocolate/hot cocoa.



Julesky said:


> Why do companies/people build homes in tornado alley- and why are they often made of wood!!!
> 
> P.s Are they cheaper and can you get home insurance if you live there?
> 
> And yes I expect you to know ALL the legislation for the whole geographic territory that is the U.S, this includes Guam.


Your first question is a good one and no American would really know why except that is where certain people want to live, work, and play, and have put up with tornadoes and other storms for a couple of centuries now. They should build their houses and other buildings out of bricks and concrete blocks though, but that doesn't guarantee those will hold up either in a strong storm.

Second question: I don't think homes are cheap and yes you can get home insurance in those areas but you'll be paying more in premiums. How much will depend on different factors.

Why would we need to know every law for every state and territory?


cheekyscrip said:


> Why American coffee is like (no ffence!!) dishwater?
> 
> I asked then for "European style" one..and got the same dishwater...but with PAPER UMBRELLA!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Sounds like someone can't make coffee. Sorry about that! You have to watch some of these places when you purchase coffee and other drinks.

Sorry, but a buffalo would like more pretzels! :lol:

Where in the heck did you buy a big size orange juice and a pizza a size of a tire? :lol:



Bisbow said:


> Another one.
> 
> At breakfast in a hotel in Las Vegas we saw an American family putting oodles of maple syrup on BACON AND EGGS. Is this usuall.
> 
> I love maple syrup, but?????????


Holy cow! That was "hoggish"!  That's not normal for Americans! 



loukodi]And what is a fraternity said:


> Why is a bed called a cot?
> 
> A cot is something a baby sleeps in here, so what do you call what we call a cot?


Not every American calls a bed a cot. In fact, parts of the US or even in parts of each state themselves call someone one thing while others call the same thing by another name. Confusing enough but we figure it out.

A cot usually refers to a small bed that is big enough to hold an adult too. Some can be folding beds too, however, where I live, we just call those folding beds.

An yes, the normal everyday beds in our houses are called beds! 

Oh, by the way, there are a good many of us who can make a proper cup of hot tea. Secondly, not all of us call our bathrooms, or "loos", "john" either. I call mine "The Throne Room" or "The Necessary Room", but mostly, "bathroom."

*Congratulations TT, you're doing well even though you've messed up a few questions! :thumbup:*


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

back in the saloon folks ...........theres a gonna be a showdown


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

why do you tip when you already pay enough and they have a wage?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

moggiemum said:


> i love teai have a one cup tea pot and a massive one for friends
> scones-jam first then cream for me please


My teapot holds four mugs of tea and I drink the lot first thing in the morning.



Toby Tyler said:


> My grandparents used to call it a tap. Faucet may be an attempt to sound posh that took hold during the rise of suburban America. Growing up a 'Tap' or tap and grill, which may be regional to the Midwest, was a bar or what you call a pub. A tap is also what you use to tap beer from a keg.
> 
> John is probably the most common name in the USA :yesnod: If someone is nicknamed Jack their original name is highly likely to be John. There is also a "John Doe", who is just your typical American  Jon is a less common spelling.
> 
> Some people still call the toilet a john, but most Johns don't seem to be bothered by it that I've noticed. There are so many of them why should they care?


I thought a John Doe was an unidentified dead body.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm surprised this thread hasn't been closed already . As an "outsider" I notice ongoing continental rivalry between the two nations through the ages (Improved somewhat with the advancement of digital comms etc).

My question: why (until recent years) were Brits always protrayed as the "baddies" in movies?


I have had occasion to meet numerous Americans. What amazes me is their personal confidence/self-assurance, but I do find that although outwardly friendly, I found them quite emotionally cold and humourless, but I suspect that was because of my own national characteristics (no sense of personal space, inquisitiveness, touchy-feeliness). As I said, this is what I have experienced * in general* and I am positive this doesn't represent the average American.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

K9Steve said:


> Your first question is a good one and no American would really know why except that is where certain people want to live, work, and play, and have put up with tornadoes and other storms for a couple of centuries now. They should build their houses and other buildings out of bricks and concrete blocks though, but that doesn't guarantee those will hold up either in a strong storm.
> 
> Second question: I don't think homes are cheap and yes you can get home insurance in those areas but you'll be paying more in premiums. How much will depend on different factors.
> 
> ...


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Do most of your country men/women drive automatics? in the UK gear cars are by far the more popular.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> The cockroaches and mexicans here might give you the opposite impression but sure


Dunno where you are SH but when I was in Anaheim there were a lot of Mexicans there, And many many fast Mexican food bars


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> I'm surprised this thread hasn't been closed already . As an "outsider" I notice ongoing continental rivalry between the two nations through the ages (Improved somewhat with the advancement of digital comms etc).
> 
> My question: why (until recent years) were Brits always protrayed as the "baddies" in movies?
> 
> ...


Why should it be closed? Nothing nasty or racist (unless you are an over sensitive, touchy, looking for racism everywhere type.). It is just a bit of fun and useful as well.

I think the English being the baddies is a leftover from the war of independence. The song about that, The Battle of New Orleans by Johnnie Horton, mentions the "bloody British" and when it was recorded by Lonnie Donegan the words were changed to "The bloody rebels" to reflect the American civil war so as not to upset any British people. Even then they were trying to be politically correct.

You are right about the American self confidence though. When I was a driving instructor in Cambridge I had several American pupils and they all passed their test first time, even if I thought they wouldn't. It was a question of confidence, determination and also a little arrogance. They are far more sure of themselves than we are in general.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

My question for our American friends - our Press say that over in the US you all love our royal family. Is this true and if so, why?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> My question for our American friends - our Press say that over in the US you all love our royal family. Is this true and if so, why?


Everywhere you go in the States, someone will ask about the royal family. It used to be Diana, now it is generally William they want to know about. I have never been a fan of the royals, except the Queen and Prince Philip, so I had no answers but I did get so fed up with it that I ended up saying: If you like them so much, you keep them cos they're costing us a fortune!

In Florida last time we were there they even had an exhibition of fake crown jewels and people were queueing for miles to see them. I wouldn't queue that long to see the real ones!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Ooo ooo oooo love this thread have read from start to finish.

My question is regarding distances and travelling. 

I notice some comments like I used to come form x and now I live in x. 

Just how far do you travel to see family and friends? Do you fly? Do you drive? 
I cant imagine crossing time zones to go home for christmas for example and I just find the sheer size absolutely fascinating.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Here's a question I'd like to ask.

What's the difference between Bing Crosby and Walt Disney?

Bugga!..........I can't do this, my conscience won't allow me to because the answer is one only a Scottish person would understand.:wink:

The difference is;

Bing sings and Walt Disney. :001_smile:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Zaros said:


> Here's a question I'd like to ask.
> 
> What's the difference between Bing Crosby and Walt Disney?
> 
> ...


Never mind, it is early That is awesomely awful:scared:


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Never mind, it is early That is awesomely awful:scared:


This is true but you must be honest and admit you laughed out loud the same as I did


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Zaros.... classic 'dad joke'

You'd go down a storm in Glasvegas


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> why do you tip when you already pay enough and they have a wage?


Waiters/waitresses get paid less than minimum wage because its assumed they will make up the difference in tips. Not tipping them is considered really bad form 
For hair stylists and other personal-service type jobs a tip is a token thank you for a job well done, not a requirement.



bird said:


> Do most of your country men/women drive automatics? in the UK gear cars are by far the more popular.


Yes sadly, finding a vehicle thats not an automatic is getting harder and harder. I think it has something to do with gas mileage, automatics get better mileage? IDK, but being able to drive a stick shift is definitely a dying art here.



DoodlesRule said:


> My question for our American friends - our Press say that over in the US you all love our royal family. Is this true and if so, why?


We do, I dont know about love, but were certainly fascinated by royalty. Much in the same way were fascinated by our own celebrities. I dont know why, we just are. I suppose a lot of it has to do with what the media feeds us. They feed it to us, we lap it up.



babycham2002 said:


> Ooo ooo oooo love this thread have read from start to finish.
> 
> My question is regarding distances and travelling.
> 
> ...


I have a good friend in California, and we have arranged visits from time to time. My own family live 8 hours away by car and more (for a reason LOL!) Yes, we think nothing of driving or flying out to see family and friends. Or crossing several time zones to visit people  Its just a huge country, so were used to it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2013)

koekemakranka said:


> My question: why (until recent years) were Brits always protrayed as the "baddies" in movies?
> 
> 
> I have had occasion to meet numerous Americans. What amazes me is their personal confidence/self-assurance, but I do find that although outwardly friendly, I found them quite emotionally cold and humourless, but I suspect that was because of my own national characteristics (no sense of personal space, inquisitiveness, touchy-feeliness). As I said, this is what I have experienced * in general* and I am positive this doesn't represent the average American.


We tend to give the bad guys a british accent, but I wouldnt say its to portray the Brits as baddies but rather to portray the bad guy as stuck up/arrogant. Right or wrong, we tend to think of a british accent as that. Kind of like we give the dummies in movies a southern american accent. Again, right or wrong, we think of that accent as one of stupidity sadly.

As to the latter part of your post, thats something Ive given a lot of thought to over the years having lived on both sides of the pond. Americans really are a different people to most Europeans, which seems odd considering the country was largely founded by people of European descent. 
My very unscientific conclusion is that it has to do with the kind of personality one would have had to come to America in the first place. The kind of stupid bravery to leave the known - your family, your country, your support network, never to return, for only the possibility of a better life in a place youve never been. That takes a certain ballsy arrogance and self assuredness. And those are qualities, along with an independent nature, that we still find appealing today. We generally hold driven, independent-natured people in high regard even if they happen to be assholes as well. A financially successful self-made person, no matter how much of a jerk, is still someone we tend to look-up to.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> Ohhh, yes Americans are very protective of their right to have a gun.
> 
> It has to do with the second amendment to the US Constitution which gives Americans the right to own and bear arms.
> 
> ...


Ive been watching a programme about the Sasquatch in USA. Some people do believe in it. What are your views?...
You say you have had bear break-ins..oh my gosh, that sounds so amazing but also so scary...Do you have to keep all your windows and doors securely locked at night time just incase they will try to break in again? Also do you have wolves where you live...I absolutely love wolves ..It sounds like you live in a very beautiful place.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

K9Steve said:


> Sorry TT, but there are rare instances in which someone under the age of 62 is eligible, but it is hard to get without going through the legal system. My cousin is 49 years old and has it and I know some others that have it too, which I find it should be just for those people who are 62 years old and up.


You are correct, but there are very specific rules in order to qualify....

How to qualify for Medicare

And when did they up the age to 65? I was so looking forward to being edible and now they move the carrot. 

The point was that it's not welfare.



Waterlily said:


> why do you tip when you already pay enough and they have a wage?


So they don't put the 'special sauce' in the food. 



bird said:


> Do most of your country men/women drive automatics? in the UK gear cars are by far the more popular.


Yes, it's also because we're lazy. Plus, how can you eat a big Mac with large fries and drink a super sized diet Coke and expect to work a stick shift all at the same time? Sheesh!



DoodlesRule said:


> My question for our American friends - our Press say that over in the US you all love our royal family. Is this true and if so, why?


I wouldn't say love, but we are infatuated with the Royals. Maybe because we don't have royalty here.



babycham2002 said:


> Ooo ooo oooo love this thread have read from start to finish.
> 
> My question is regarding distances and travelling.
> 
> ...


Most of my family is just one time zone away. A 15 hour drive so we don't get together that often. Flying there takes an entire day with no direct flights so flying isn't that great of an option either.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Don't be modest TT I am sure you are very edible lol


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Kyria said:


> Ive been watching a programme about the Sasquatch in USA. Some people do believe in it. What are your views?...
> You say you have had bear break-ins..oh my gosh, that sounds so amazing but also so scary...Do you have to keep all your windows and doors securely locked at night time just incase they will try to break in again? Also do you have wolves where you live...I absolutely love wolves ..It sounds like you live in a very beautiful place.


I don't believe in the legend, but I know a few mountain men who would make a good substitute.

We have an invention here called a screen so we can leave windows and doors open at night. 

It was the screen door the bear tried to get into twice. Once he was halfway in when the cats woke me up. The sight of a half naked old lady screaming at the top of her lungs must have scared him. :shocked: Now I close and lock the solid door at night, but still leave the windows open in the summer.

Wolves are extinct in these parts so they say. Others disagree. I saw a grey wolf going after the carcass of a deer killed by a mountain lion right at the end of my driveway.



DoodlesRule said:


> Don't be modest TT I am sure you are very edible lol


That was NOT a Freudian slip


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> I don't believe in the legend, but I know a few mountain men who would make a good substitute.
> 
> We have an invention here called a screen so we can leave windows and doors open at night.
> 
> ...


What an amazing place to live 

Loved the story about the bear, but oh my gosh, how scary that must have been for you.

I do hope you are right about the wolves. They are such clever animals that im sure they hide very well away from humans...How wonderful for you to see a grey wolf  and what a sight to see..amazing!!

Thankyou for your lovely storys


----------



## Doggiesrule100 (Sep 2, 2012)

This may already have been asked but what's a corn dog? Is it a hot dog on a stick? Then again I'm not sure what the american term for hot dog is so sorry


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Doggiesrule100 said:


> This may already have been asked but what's a corn dog? Is it a hot dog on a stick? Then again I'm not sure what the american term for hot dog is so sorry


A corn dog is a hot dog on a stick that's been coated in corn meal batter and deep fried.  We call them hot dogs, wieners, weenies, or frankfurters.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> The Superbowl commercials cost an average of $4,000,000 (that's 6 zeros!) for 30 seconds of time.


Superbowl commercial that I remember thinking was funny as a teenager.  Can't believe it was on TV in 2002. It's one and a half minutes, so $12 million.

[youtube_browser]yu5dIRv9Czc[/youtube_browser]


----------



## K9Steve (Oct 5, 2012)

Why does everyone assume that a majority of Americans drive vehicles that have automatic transmissions? :001_huh:

Some people drive automatics when they don't see the need for a vehicle with gears either because of geography, topography, they aren't hauling anything that requires down-shifting or up-shifting, a medical problem, or they just like the convenience of not having to shift gears. Out of all the vehicles I own, only three are automatic, because they came with an automatic transmission. :shocked::mellow::001_smile:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

I would have to say the majority of US cars are automatic and some manufacturers here don't make manual transmissions. I learned how to drive with a stick shift and prefer to drive a manual although right now I have an automatic.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

K9Steve said:


> Why does everyone assume that a majority of Americans drive vehicles that have automatic transmissions? :001_huh:
> 
> Some people drive automatics when they don't see the need for a vehicle with gears either because of geography, topography, they aren't hauling anything that requires down-shifting or up-shifting, a medical problem, or they just like the convenience of not having to shift gears. Out of all the vehicles I own, only three are automatic, because they came with an automatic transmission. :shocked::mellow::001_smile:


Perhaps because nearly every car on the road is automatic? Even the buses are automatic. If you hire a car in the States, it is going to be automatic. I suppose you could request manual, but I doubt you would get it. If you hire a car in the UK it is going to be manual unless you request automatic and then it will be more expensive.

Most Americans, as far as I have heard, learn to drive in school at 16 and they learn in an automatic.

What annoys me is they can come here and hire a manual car and drive it legally on their US licence, when we have to don L plates and take another test to go from auto to manual.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

K9Steve said:


> Why does everyone assume that a majority of Americans drive vehicles that have automatic transmissions? :001_huh:


With respect, when I took part in the Richard Petty experience in Florida it soon became evident that I was the only British person sat in the preparation lounge.

Everybody else appeared to be from the states.

The guy talking us through the preliminaries looked over the register and made the following comment;

'Looks like everyone here is going to have some difficulty with these cars because they're a 'four on the floor shift'

He then looked over to me and said;

You, my friend, shouldn't have any problem. I hear automatics aren't very popular in England.

So from these comments alone, it seems Americans expect other fellow Americans to drive automatics as a natural way of motoring life.

However, after a bit of a technical hitch with the seat harness and the distance of the seat from the foot pedals, I'm only a short 4R53 :blush: I still managed to achieve the fastest lap time.:thumbup:


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I've got a question TT (sorry if its been asked already)

Whats the difference between an Attorney and a Lawyer?

On all the crime programmes sometimes the crims ask for a Lawyer then other times they "wanna speak to my attorney".....I tried to type that in an amaerican accent but it didn't work


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Some of us are under the impression that most americans eat junk food and the percentage of obessity is telly high. Is this true? I was told they pick the Slim and model looking people for movies and clips but that it isn´t representative of the population.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

merlin12 said:


> Some of us are under the impression that most americans eat junk food and the percentage of obessity is telly high. Is this true? I was told they pick the Slim and model looking people for movies and clips but that it isn´t representative of the population.


I never saw a single model type in California, nor a convertible car. I do believe it is all for the movies! In Florida some of the people are so fat they have to hire grannie chargers to get around the theme parks.


----------



## K9Steve (Oct 5, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> Perhaps because nearly every car on the road is automatic? Even the buses are automatic. If you hire a car in the States, it is going to be automatic. I suppose you could request manual, but I doubt you would get it. If you hire a car in the UK it is going to be manual unless you request automatic and then it will be more expensive.
> 
> Most Americans, as far as I have heard, learn to drive in school at 16 and they learn in an automatic.
> 
> What annoys me is they can come here and hire a manual car and drive it legally on their US licence, when we have to don L plates and take another test to go from auto to manual.


Newfiesmum, I'm using your comment to explain something, so don't take an offense of what I'm about to say. First, we do have a choice of what for transmission we want: automatic or manual (and how many gears). Secondly, when we hire a vehicle, that's not going to be our choice -it's the owner of that vehicle- of what transmission that vehicle is going to be. As it happens, we have both. Many drivers over here prefer manual transmission. On top of that, many of us have learned to drive from driving manual transmission vehicles. However, keep in mind some people didn't or don't have that choice of what transmission is in that vehicle when it comes to learning to drive, borrowing, or renting that vehicle.

Newfiesmum bought up a good issue about driving a vehicle in the UK on an American license. It would be advised for any American driving in any other country to learn and know the rules of the road as well as that country's traffic laws, however, doesn't mean we should surrender our driver's licenses to any authority, especially when an American is only going to be in that country for a short period of time and not a resident of it. Besides, the US -actually each state because the license to operate a vehicle is under the jurisdiction by that resident's state- doesn't require anyone outside of its borders to have an American driver's license, unless that person is a resident.

Well, I better get going because I promised my brother I would help take this one load to a customer, so that means I have 21 gears to shift, double-clutching as well, and I have to make wide turns, so here's a "Honk, Honk!!!" to all of you (that's me blowing the horn). :


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i dont drive , enough already darn it cars, cars cars


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> I've got a question TT (sorry if its been asked already)
> 
> Whats the difference between an Attorney and a Lawyer?
> 
> On all the crime programmes sometimes the crims ask for a Lawyer then other times they "wanna speak to my attorney".....I tried to type that in an amaerican accent but it didn't work


That I know of, there is no difference between a lawyer and an attorney, both mean the same thing, both do the same job. Synonyms.



merlin12 said:


> Some of us are under the impression that most americans eat junk food and the percentage of obessity is telly high. Is this true? I was told they pick the Slim and model looking people for movies and clips but that it isn´t representative of the population.


Yes, we do have one of, if not the highest rate of obesity as a nation. I know for sure we are the richest nation with the most health issues if that makes sense.

Personally I think its a multi-faceted problem. 
For one, as a nation, weve forgotten how to cook, or we dont have time to cook, or we have no need to cook because you can get a full meal off the McDonalds dollar menu for less than what it would go to the grocery store and make it from scratch. Everything we eat comes from a box or a bag, or we get it out of a drive through window, is stuffed with preservatives, processed out the wazoo and devoid of any real nutrients that your body can use, so we eat more and more trying to feed bodies that are starving (for nutrients) despite the high amount of calories we ingest.

I may get blasted for this, but another issue is that we subsidize corn, and through that we have created this poison called high-fructose corn syrup, and we put it in EVERYTHING, from ketchup to fruit juice marketed to kids. Unless you religiously read labels, you end up consuming a whole lot of major junk just eating average food you find in the grocery store.

We dont exercise. At all. Its a really spread out country, and we drive everywhere. Elsewhere, people walk. Walk to the store down the street, walk to the metro stop, walk to the bus stop, walk everywhere. Here though, if I want a quart of milk, I have to drive 12 miles to the nearest convenience store. Seriously. Even where people *could* walk they dont. We are a very car friendly, pedestrian (and biker) unfriendly country.

Another issue is that we medicate everything. Heartburn? Heres a pill for that. High cholesterol? Heres a pill for that? Type 2 diabetes? Heres a pill for that. Depression? (Because youre fat and on too many meds?) Heres a pill for that. A simple diet change and daily walking regime could cure all those ailments, yet wed rather take a pill. Our pharmaceutical companies are making a killing off of solutions to self-inflicted problems.

LOL, you got me going on one of my major pet peeves! Short answer? Yes, were fat and unhealthy


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

loubyfrog said:


> I've got a question TT (sorry if its been asked already)
> 
> Whats the difference between an Attorney and a Lawyer.
> 
> On all the crime programmes sometimes the crims ask for a Lawyer then other times they "wanna speak to my attorney".....I tried to type that in an amaerican accent but it didn't work


It's interchangeable. They can also be called counsel, legal counsel or counselors.



merlin12 said:


> Some of us are under the impression that most americans eat junk food and the percentage of obessity is telly high. Is this true? I was told they pick the Slim and model looking people for movies and clips but that it isn´t representative of the population.


Yup, there are a lot of fat junk food eaters in America. What's especially troubling is the number of young adults and children who are obese. It wasn't so when I was growing up. We ate real food and weren't allowed to watch tv during the day. We watched tv as a family after the evening meal only after homework and household chores were done. If we weren't in school we were outside playing and getting exercise during daylight hours even in the dead of winter.

Model slim is not representative of the American population.



moggiemum said:


> i dont drive , enough already darn it cars, cars cars


There are some cities where a car isn't necessary. Denver is one of them. It's very pedestrian friendly. There's a light rail system that can get you most places as well as stations where you can rent bicycles.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i'll take the horse please

my grandad died on a bicycle on his way to work, hit by a lorry , i didnt even get to meet him

living in london ,its pretty scarey, people die every day nearly in bicycle accidents

i love walking ,or bus/tube/train, but id prefer horseback or pony and trap, yes sir-eee


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

K9Steve said:


> Newfiesmum, I'm using your comment to explain something, so don't take an offense of what I'm about to say. First, we do have a choice of what for transmission we want: automatic or manual (and how many gears). Secondly, when we hire a vehicle, that's not going to be our choice -it's the owner of that vehicle- of what transmission that vehicle is going to be. As it happens, we have both. Many drivers over here prefer manual transmission. On top of that, many of us have learned to drive from driving manual transmission vehicles. However, keep in mind some people didn't or don't have that choice of what transmission is in that vehicle when it comes to learning to drive, borrowing, or renting that vehicle.
> 
> Newfiesmum bought up a good issue about driving a vehicle in the UK on an American license. It would be advised for any American driving in any other country to learn and know the rules of the road as well as that country's traffic laws, however, doesn't mean we should surrender our driver's licenses to any authority, especially when an American is only going to be in that country for a short period of time and not a resident of it. Besides, the US -actually each state because the license to operate a vehicle is under the jurisdiction by that resident's state- doesn't require anyone outside of its borders to have an American driver's license, unless that person is a resident.
> 
> Well, I better get going because I promised my brother I would help take this one load to a customer, so that means I have 21 gears to shift, double-clutching as well, and I have to make wide turns, so here's a "Honk, Honk!!!" to all of you (that's me blowing the horn). :


My point is, when I have been to the States on holiday and booked a hire car, nobody has asked whether I want automatic or manual. It will be automatic, and I am talking about the big hire companies like Dollar and Alamo. If you did not stipulate when hiring a car here, it would be manual.

Automatics are fairly easy to drive, as long as you can steer and keep your road position, clutch control takes a lot of time and practice yet an American come here on a licence got with an automatic car and hire and drive a manual legally. That to me is dangerous.

Also we have the same rules; an American can drive here for a year on a US licence and every time they return home and come back, that year starts again. So they need never need to take a test here if they are back and forth. A Canadian, however, can just swap their licence in for a British one, a full British one, without any restrictions as to auto only. That is what I object to since we have to take another test.

A bear in mind it is much harder to go from auto to gears than it is the other way around.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi

one from my dad

*Why did it take so long for the USA to join us in WW1 (April 1917) and WW2 (December 1941)?*


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> Automatics are fairly easy to drive, *as long as you can steer and keep your road position,* clutch control takes a lot of time and practice yet an American come here on a licence got with an automatic car and hire and drive a manual legally. That to me is dangerous.


I see UK/brits in cars every day who struggle with that


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

ouesi said:


> I may get blasted for this, but another issue is that we subsidize corn, and through that we have created this poison called high-fructose corn syrup, and we put it in EVERYTHING, from ketchup to fruit juice marketed to kids. Unless you religiously read labels, you end up consuming a whole lot of major junk just eating average food you find in the grocery store.


Just reading up on this- pardon the pun but, 'sweet' mercy- yet they curtail booze and tobacco like nobody's business.

It's all rather out of hand


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

In the movies they always have a glass jug of coffee on the stove top or in a machine boiling away for hours and days, it seems, ready for drinking. My question is, doesn't it taste awful and stale?


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

british tv is full of american shows... are there many british shows on american tv?


When americans do a british accent they always try to sound like the queen even though many of our most famous celebs have broad accents from different parts of the country. do all brits sound the same to you?


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

porps said:


> british tv is full of american shows... are there many british shows on american tv?
> 
> When americans do a british accent they always try to sound like the queen even though many of our most famous celebs have broad accents from different parts of the country. do all brits sound the same to you?


On the other hand, I suppose it is difficult for a foreigner to distinguish between the various US regional accents. For instance, I can tell the difference between a New York accent and a Southern accent, but that's about it. And for the life of me, I cannot distinguish between a Canadian and a US accent.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> On the other hand, I suppose it is difficult for a foreigner to distinguish between the various US regional accents. For instance, I can tell the difference between a New York accent and a Southern accent, but that's about it. And for the life of me, I cannot distinguish between a Canadian and a US accent.


Yeah thats true, which is kind of why i ask. Apart from the new york and southern accents you already mentioned they pretty much all sound the same to me. Though i can usually tell a canadian from an american (they say "aboot" instead of about)


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

koekemakranka said:


> On the other hand, I suppose it is difficult for a foreigner to distinguish between the various US regional accents. For instance, I can tell the difference between a New York accent and a Southern accent, but that's about it. And for the life of me, I cannot distinguish between a Canadian and a US accent.





porps said:


> Yeah thats true, which is kind of why i ask. Apart from the new york and southern accents you already mentioned they pretty much all sound the same to me. Though i can usually tell a canadian from an american (they say "aboot" instead of about)


The midwest where I grew up is generally known for it's lack of accent. When I moved to the south they said I had an accent. I can usually tell each individual southern states accent. Georgia, Texas, Alabama, Arkansas, Louisiana all have distinct differences in their accent. Minnesota and North Dakota also have an unmistakable accent. The New York accent you probably think of is Brooklyn, and not that typical of the state of New York. New Joisey has it's memorable accent.



porps said:


> british tv is full of american shows... are there many british shows on american tv?
> 
> When americans do a british accent they always try to sound like the queen even though many of our most famous celebs have broad accents from different parts of the country. do all brits sound the same to you?


I don't watch tv really so am probably not the best person to ask. It would also depend on the channel subscription you have.

Not sure, it's what they are more used to hearing or think it's a standard accent? No, they don't sound the same at all to me. I would not be able to identify regional accents.



koekemakranka said:


> In the movies they always have a glass jug of coffee on the stove top or in a machine boiling away for hours and days, it seems, ready for drinking. My question is, doesn't it taste awful and stale?


:thumbup1:

Ewwww! Most people use an automatic drip coffee maker and it's left on for hours so there's always coffee ready. :frown2: That's not how I drink coffee, I like it freshly made in a coffee press.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

How come you guys can have a post box bottom of your drive...over here the thieves would empty them in minutes.


----------



## Doggiesrule100 (Sep 2, 2012)

Have you ever seen a show called the inbetweeners?

Is Halloween a really big deal over there? I was in Florida for Halloween and it was great, better than here! Everyone seems to get into the spirit whereas here it's like oh a few kids might some make sure we have some sweets! We don't get many trick or treaters because it's cold and rainy anyway.....


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Doggiesrule100 said:


> Have you ever seen a show called the inbetweeners?
> 
> Is Halloween a really big deal over there? I was in Florida for Halloween and it was great, better than here! Everyone seems to get into the spirit whereas here it's like oh a few kids might some make sure we have some sweets! We don't get many trick or treaters because it's cold and rainy anyway.....


I obviously have but the movie actually make it over here so several americans have seen it and they did show it on tv-unsure what channel but it was available on HULU, my husband watched it with me.

They are crazy for halloween here! everyone has massive decorations, special stores, lots of events etc


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

porps said:


> british tv is full of american shows... are there many british shows on american tv?


There's BBC america that shows a lot of british shows like top gear, dr who and eastenders


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

poohdog said:


> How come you guys can have a post box bottom of your drive...over here the thieves would empty them in minutes.


And here they would steal the whole post box as well.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Speaking of Dr Who, is it just me or is the "new" Dr Who the ugliest man alive?c He is really butt ugly, where they got him from I can't understand, when the UK has so many yummy actors.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

koekemakranka said:


> Speaking of Dr Who, is it just me or is the "new" Dr Who the ugliest man alive?c He is really butt ugly, where they got him from I can't understand, when the UK has so many yummy actors.


He's not my type but actually that's what I said about Matt smith and said i'd not watch Dr who because of it  but he grew on me


----------



## K9Steve (Oct 5, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> Hi
> 
> one from my dad
> 
> *Why did it take so long for the USA to join us in WW1 (April 1917) and WW2 (December 1941)?*


At the time, many Americans didn't want to get embroidered into another war as it had been about 20 years since the US was in a war at that time. Let's face it, war is costly not just in human lives, but monetary and financial costs as well, and here in the US at that time, we (the generation of my great-grandparents), were trying to get our economy in better shape. It wasn't until the British Government asked for our help in the war efforts that the United States got involved in WWI.
_______________________________

As for the difference in driving a manual or an automatic, I've, and I'm sure other drivers will agree to this too, found that driving a manual becomes more efficient, or more "automatic" in our movements, the longer and more experience we become driving a manual; in other words, the longer or more experience we become in driving a manual, the more we don't have to think about shifting gears at all, because it becomes more "automatic" to us. Besides, where I live with all the mountains, ridges, and hills, I'd rather drive a vehicle with manual transmission than I would an automatic, because there seems more torque (more power) in a manual than an automatic, especially going uphill and especially pulling or hauling extra weight.

As for hiring or renting a vehicle in the US, unless you specify you want a "manual", you'll get an automatic, because those companies assume you want the convenience of an automatic, so they also have more automatics in their inventory of vehicles too.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I have only ever driven an automatic once. What a drag...so slow and ponderous. Manual is the way to go. :thumbup1:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> I have only ever driven an automatic once. What a drag...so slow and ponderous. Manual is the way to go. :thumbup1:


Rubbish! Sorry, but I can only imagine you got hold of an old fashioned diesel with no enhancements. I can do 110 mph in my car if I want to. I have taught automatic as well, and even the little cars nowadays have a lot of pulling power.

Of course, we all know that South Africa was the last place to get television, so perhaps they are stuck in the dark ages car wise as well.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> Rubbish! Sorry, but I can only imagine you got hold of an old fashioned diesel with no enhancements. I can do 110 mph in my car if I want to. I have taught automatic as well, and even the little cars nowadays have a lot of pulling power.
> 
> Of course, we all know that South Africa was the last place to get television, so perhaps they are stuck in the dark ages car wise as well.


How rude!  I prefer a manual because it is zippier and I'm not lazy.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> How rude!  I prefer a manual because it is zippier and I'm not lazy.


Sorry, it was a joke. I forgot to put a little smiley after it. I don't actually see what being lazy has to do with anything, though. I once had someone tell me that automatics are lazy. My reply was: So is a washing machine but I bet you've got one of those.

Many people prefer manuals, but please do not condemn autos after only one example. I once drove a diesel Mercedes automatic and it was hopeless, wouldn't move away fast enough for safety. Modern cars are not like that.

I remember back in the early seventies a friend who was getting married was planning on emigrating to SA and I recall her saying they did not have television. That's why it came to mind, but it was a joke, honest.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

K9Steve said:


> At the time, many Americans didn't want to get embroidered into another war as it had been about 20 years since the US was in a war at that time. *Let's face it, war is costly not just in human lives, but monetary and financial costs as well, and here in the US at that time, we (the generation of my great-grandparents), were trying to get our economy in better shape*. It wasn't until the British Government asked for our help in the war efforts that the United States got involved in WWI.


Not many here wanted to be in a war but had no say in it

At least WW2 created a ready made market for USA products even if it wasnt all paid for till Tony Blair settled up....

Of course as soon as Japan hit Pearl Harbour the gloves came off


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

As for auto's

check out the important 30-60 times (overtaking) the production world record used be the Corvette automatic, autos kickdown and off we go....YAYYYYYY

(The big V8 helped)

autos dont have dual mass flywheels, another bonus


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> I once had someone tell me that automatics are lazy. My reply was: So is a washing machine but I bet you've got one of those.
> 
> .


No, in fact I hand wash all my washing down at the river (have to be careful of the crocs, though) as washing machines have not come here yet (we're still waiting for the launch of the wheel in 2014)


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

koekemakranka said:


> How rude!  I prefer a manual because it is zippier and I'm not lazy.


Hmmm I drive a petrol geared car and hubs has a diesel automatic. Mine, I'm sure hubs deliberately got it for its not pulling out of junctions like sh1t of a shovel, whereas his......you only have to brush the pedal with air and we're off.  on the odd occasion I'm behind the wheel in his all I hear is " oi speedy watch what speed you're doing"


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> I have only ever driven an automatic once. What a drag...so slow and ponderous. Manual is the way to go. :thumbup1:


I have a Fiat 500 Arbarth convertible, its automatic (well its a dual thing you can have it on manual with paddle control thingys but I leave it in auto). It is very very fasty


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Nigel Mansell won the F1 championship using an autobox


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

autos can be altered to be sportier with higher shift points and higher stalling on the torque converters

and big engines need big clutches in big cars, so unless your clutch leg is like Thor's best stick to an auto

personally id love a Lenco transmission but id need a car that needs one first

4 gears, 4 levers, no clutch (apart from reverse and engage 1st)










how cool is this......yank 1 yank 2 yank 3


----------



## K9Steve (Oct 5, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> Not many here wanted to be in a war but had no say in it
> 
> At least WW2 created a ready made market for USA products even if it wasnt all paid for till Tony Blair settled up....
> 
> Of course as soon as Japan hit Pearl Harbour the gloves came off


Actually, before our Federal government admitted this one piece of information, Americans were already fighting before the attack on Pearl Harbor on December 7, 1941. Another piece of information that was leaked was that Japan had planned to fly some airplanes loaded with bio-chemicals to the western US and western Canada to release in the skies over these western states and providences, and since Canada fights under the Crown of Great Britain, who was also one of our allies, the US had to do something about this, so that's when then-President Truman heard of this, he had to make the hard decision of releasing two atomic bombs over Japan.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

koekemakranka said:


> I have only ever driven an automatic once. What a drag...so slow and ponderous. Manual is the way to go. :thumbup1:


Hey, there's nothing wrong with my Micra automatic!

Passed test 10 weeks ago and have done 3K miles so far, I don't think I'd have done that in a manual, this one is like driving an armchair. I reckon living where I do - countryside, bendy twisty lanes, hills etc - I'd have RSI in my left arm and my left leg would have dropped off by now, in a manual.

She only struggles a bit up _very_ steep hills (and we have plenty of those on the Mendips) but has an extra gear for that.And she can roar off at the lights fast enough, I had some flash harry in a BMW revving next to me today, I pulled away just as fast as him, took him by surprise a bit.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i cant drive, have you ever owned a horse TT

i ve ridden an appaloosa in my younger days, i think they are like cherokee horses "painted ponies" usually brown with a white spotty rump/bum

oops i didnt know you was on , carry on , as you were, as long as you've answered my question by the morning, and stopped talking about blimmin [email protected]


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> i cant drive, have you ever owned a horse TT
> 
> i ve ridden an appaloosa in my younger days, i think they are like cherokee horses "painted ponies" usually brown with a white spotty rump/bum


No, but I've ridden one 

There are lots of horses in this area. Where I live they use pack horses to go into the forest for hunting trips in the fall. It's a sight to see them all packed up and ready to go into the wilderness for a week or two. There are some places you can rent horses as well.

The wealthier areas nearby like Evergreen have stables that would rival their human's mansion. Those horses always have a blanket on when they're outside in the winter. Them horses have it goooood.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

is it morning?

i didnt realise you were on i was gonna leave a message and toddle off to bed but got talking about food instead

every time i pop in they are all talking about cars, which i know sod all about, 
toodel pip , tally ho ,mind how ye go< aww i just made that up 

the appaloosas name was Shenandoah(mountains, river?) west virginia? he had the most amazing canter , like a rocking horse with a really long stride

yip thats my idea of a good holiday , trekking on horseback , cat sitting facilities on site, logs and hog in the evenings and a wee drinkie, just the one


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

6:00 pm here. GMT -7 I think. 

Nitey nite, sleep tight and have a pleasant tomorrow


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

have a lovely evening then x:closedeyes:zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's for me,


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Why are left handlers called southpaws? Just reading Duma Key, Stephen King novel about a guy who loses his right arm but is a southpaw.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> Why are left handlers called southpaws? Just reading Duma Key, Stephen King novel about a guy who loses his right arm but is a southpaw.


Well I just learned something new! Id never heard that term before, just lefties...


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Common in sports, possibly an old fashioned term?


----------



## K9Steve (Oct 5, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Well I just learned something new! Id never heard that term before, just lefties...


No, just a general slang term for those people who are left-handed. "Righties", of course, are those people who are right-handed.


----------

